# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  γνωστή φλερτάρει τον άνδρα μου

## νοσταλγία

Πάρα πολλά χρόνια παντρεμένη, πολύ καλό σεξ, δυο παιδιά, και οι δυο άνθρωποι του καθήκοντος, ίδιες αξίες. Ο γάμος με τις καλές και τις κακές στιγμές του, ίσως περισσότερη ρουτίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό, από τότε που έχουμε λιγότερες υποχρεώσεις με τα παιδιά. Έχω μια γνωστή με την οποία σποραδικά έκανα κάποια πράγματα, δηλ. εκείνη το επιδίωκε πάντα. Δεν ταιριάζουμε σε τίποτα σχεδόν. Ο άνδρας μου δεν έβρισκε και πολλά σημεία επαφής με το ζευγάρι και δεν ήθελε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα μαζί τους. Εκείνη, όμως, έβρισκε πάντα ευκαιρίες για επαφές. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την εντύπωση ότι με ανταγωνίζεται σε όλα. Τη δικαιολογούσα, λέγοντας ότι ίσως νιώθει μειονεκτικά για κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή της. Την προτελευταία φορά κάλεσε τον άνδρα μου να της διορθώσει τον υπολογιστή. Δεν ήθελα να πάω μαζί του, επειδή ήμουν κουρασμένη (ο άνδρας της έλειπε), αλλά ο άνδρας μου με παρακάλεσε να πάω γιατί πλήττει αφάνταστα μαζί της και δεν νιώθει καλά μόνος του εκεί. Πήγα. Όλο το βράδυ περιτριγύριζε τον άνδρα μου, εγώ καθόμουν μόνη στον καναπέ, έλεγε διάφορα, όπως ότι έχω έναν άνδρα που παραείναι καλός μαζί μου κοκ. Και πάλι σκέφτηκα, άστην, θέλει λίγη επιβεβαίωση μόνο. Την τελευταία φορά μας κάλεσε την πρωτοχρονιά. Ήμασταν και τα δυο ζευγάρια στο σπίτι της. Σε μια φάση πήγε στο μπάνιο κι έλυσε τα μαλλιά της, τα οποία ανέμιζε σε κάθε ευκαιρία στα μούτρα του συζύγου μου. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το χέρι, τι τρυφερό και ζεστό πουλόβερ, πόσο σου πάει κοκ. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το πρόσωπο, ξυρίστηκες, κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου αν και δεν αντιδρούσε σε αυτά, ήτανε πολύ φιλικός μαζί της και γελούσανε μαζί, ενώ εγώ καθόμουν όλο το βράδυ σαν τον μαλ. χωρίς να λέω τίποτα, σαν να μην υπάρχω. Στις δώδεκα ευχηθήκαμε για τον καινούριο χρόνο. Εκείνοι ξέχασαν ότι είχα γενέθλια, εκείνος έκανε σαν να το ξέχασε επίσης. Είπα στον άνδρα μου ότι θέλω να φύγω, εκείνος αντί να απαντήσει σε μένα, κοίταξε εκείνην ερωτηματικά. Εκείνη άρχισε να μοιράζει τα χαρτιά, αγνοώντας με. Τελικά εκείνος είπε ότι θα φύγουμε. Στην έξοδο το ζευγάρι θυμήθηκε τα γενέθλιά μου και μου ευχήθηκε, εκείνος συνέχισε να μη λέει τίποτα (είχαμε πάει τασακωμένοι για ένα άλλο θέμα εκείνο το βράδυ σε αυτούς). Εκείνη με αποχαιρέτησε ψυχρά, ενώ γατζώθηκε στο λαιμό του άνδρα μου, προσπαθώντας να τον φιλήσει στο στόμα, εκείνος προσπάθησε επιτυχημένα να το αποφύγει. Α, και στη διάρκεια όλης της βραδυάς εκείνη έλεγε αηδιαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τη σεξουαλική της ζωή. Τέλος πάντων, αρχικά έγινα μαλλιά κουβάρια με τον άνδρα μου, επειδή δεν της έδειξε έγκαιρα τα όρια. Μετά, όταν εκείνη προσπάθησε να με ξαναπλησιάσει και να έρθει σε μας, αρνήθηκα ισχυριζόμενη ότι δεν έχω χρόνο, μου φέρθηκε με μεγάλη αγένεια, τι έχεις να κάνεις εσύ που δεν έχεις χρόνο, της είπα λοιπόν, ότι θεώρησα ότι ήταν προσβλητική όλο το βράδυ απέναντί μου κι ότι ένιωσα πως ξεπέρασε τα όρια. Έκανε σαν να μην καταλάβαινε, είπε ότι είχε πιει κοκ και δεν θυμότανε τίποτα. Της είπα να με αφήσει ήσυχη και ότι δεν είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να συζητήσω μαζί της το θέμα. Έβαλε την κόρη της να ασκεί πίεση στην κόρη μου (είναι φίλες οι κόρες μας), η μητέρα σου είναι αγενής, με αποκάλεσε αλκοολική -δεν το έκανα ποτέ αυτό-. Τελικά αφού είδε κι αποείδε και δεν δεχότανε το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλω ακόμα να τη συναντήσω και να μιλήσω μαζί της, έγραψε -αυτό το φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήτανε το επόμενο βήμα της- μαιλ στον άνδρα μου, αν ένιωσε κι εκείνος πληγωμένος εκείνο το βράδυ, πως ένιωσε εκείνος κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου μου έδειξε το μαιλ κι εκεί ξέσπασα. Της έγραψα ότι είναι μια κουτοπόνηρη υποκρίτρια και να αφήσει ήσυχο τον άνδρα μου και την κόρη μου επίσης, αφού πρώτα την έμπλεξε με προβλήματα που δεν ήταν δικά της και χρειάστηκα χρόνο να πείσω την κόρη μου ότι η σχέση με τη φίλη της πρέπει να παραμείνει φιλική, όπως και πρώτα και ότι όλα αυτά δεν τις αφορούν. Του είπα επίσης ότι αυτός όφειλε να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους και να της κόψει κάθε ελπίδα. Αυτό κι έκανε, της έγραψε ότι η γυναίκα μου σου είπε ό,τι έπρεπε να ειπωθεί. Που είναι, λοιπόν, το πρόβλημά μου; Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι από τότε κι επειδή είχα την εντύπωση ότι ότι ο άνδρας μου μια χαρά τη βρήκε εκείνο το βράδυ, δεν είμαι πλέον σίγουρη για τίποτα. Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα όπου δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, ηρέμησα κάπως. Κοιμάμαι σχετικά καλά τις νύχτες. Μέσα μου όμως έμειναν πολλά ερωτηματικά για τη συμπεριφορά του εκείνο το βράδυ (εκείνη δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου πια). Κι αν και κάναμε πολλές συζητήσεις από τότε, τα ερωτηματικά αυτά δεν απαντήθηκαν επαρκώς. Μετά από το πρώτο βράδυ που τον φλέρταρε, η στάση του απέναντι στο ζευγάρι είχε αλλάξει. Είχε αρχίσει να τους βλέπει σαν συμπαθητικούς και να σχεδιάζει (αυτός που αρρώσταινε στη σκέψη να κάνουμε κάτι μαζί τους) να τους καλέσει σε κάποιες γιορτές, αν κι έλεγε, ότι σκεφτόταν και τη ντροπή που θα ένιωθε απέναντι στους φίλους τους, αν ερχότανε εκείνη (εκείνη είναι ένας τύπος που αερίζεται μπροστά μου, π.χ.) Για τον γάμο μου δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη. Κάτι μέσα μου πέθανε εκείνο το βράδυ. Δεν είμαι ο τύπος που θα ζούσε ποτέ συμβατικά με κάποιον άλλο. Σκέφτομαι προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν. Ο άνδρας μου, πιστεύω, ότι θα διατηρούσε έναν συμβατικό γάμο. Δεν θα με απατούσε ποτέ μεν, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει και μεγάλα αισθήματα πλέον για μένα, αν και ισχυρίζεται ότι είμαι η γυναίκα της ζωής του. Και ίσως και να είμαι, αλλά τι βοηθάει αυτό, αν μαζί μου δεν νιώθει πλέον ευφορία, ενώ μαζί της έδειχνε να νιώθει μεγάλη ευφορία; Ήτανε ανάλαφρος, γεμάτος χιούμορ, έτσι όπως σπάνια ήτανε μαζί μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Όσο για μένα, εγώ δεν θα φλέρταρα ποτέ με κάποιον που δεν θα ανταποκρινότανε στις προσδοκίες μου. Και, ναι, ευκαιρίες έχω πολλές, και με κάποιους που ανταποκρίνονται και ξεπερνάν κιόλας τις προσδοκίες μου. Αλλά δεν το έκανα ποτέ. Μπερδεμένη.

----------


## λουλούδι

Μήπως τα έκανε ο άντρας σου για να ζηλέψεις για να αναθερμάνετε το γάμο σας; Αν όχι, και αφού δεν είσαι συμβατική, δως του πόδι. Έλεος πια με την κάθε μαλακισμένη!!!!!!!! Πόσο σε νιώθω!!!!!!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Πάρα πολλά χρόνια παντρεμένη, πολύ καλό σεξ, δυο παιδιά, και οι δυο άνθρωποι του καθήκοντος, ίδιες αξίες. Ο γάμος με τις καλές και τις κακές στιγμές του, ίσως περισσότερη ρουτίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό, από τότε που έχουμε λιγότερες υποχρεώσεις με τα παιδιά. Έχω μια γνωστή με την οποία σποραδικά έκανα κάποια πράγματα, δηλ. εκείνη το επιδίωκε πάντα. Δεν ταιριάζουμε σε τίποτα σχεδόν. Ο άνδρας μου δεν έβρισκε και πολλά σημεία επαφής με το ζευγάρι και δεν ήθελε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα μαζί τους. Εκείνη, όμως, έβρισκε πάντα ευκαιρίες για επαφές. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την εντύπωση ότι με ανταγωνίζεται σε όλα. Τη δικαιολογούσα, λέγοντας ότι ίσως νιώθει μειονεκτικά για κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή της. Την προτελευταία φορά κάλεσε τον άνδρα μου να της διορθώσει τον υπολογιστή. Δεν ήθελα να πάω μαζί του, επειδή ήμουν κουρασμένη (ο άνδρας της έλειπε), αλλά ο άνδρας μου με παρακάλεσε να πάω γιατί πλήττει αφάνταστα μαζί της και δεν νιώθει καλά μόνος του εκεί. Πήγα. Όλο το βράδυ περιτριγύριζε τον άνδρα μου, εγώ καθόμουν μόνη στον καναπέ, έλεγε διάφορα, όπως ότι έχω έναν άνδρα που παραείναι καλός μαζί μου κοκ. Και πάλι σκέφτηκα, άστην, θέλει λίγη επιβεβαίωση μόνο. Την τελευταία φορά μας κάλεσε την πρωτοχρονιά. Ήμασταν και τα δυο ζευγάρια στο σπίτι της. Σε μια φάση πήγε στο μπάνιο κι έλυσε τα μαλλιά της, τα οποία ανέμιζε σε κάθε ευκαιρία στα μούτρα του συζύγου μου. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το χέρι, τι τρυφερό και ζεστό πουλόβερ, πόσο σου πάει κοκ. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το πρόσωπο, ξυρίστηκες, κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου αν και δεν αντιδρούσε σε αυτά, ήτανε πολύ φιλικός μαζί της και γελούσανε μαζί, ενώ εγώ καθόμουν όλο το βράδυ σαν τον μαλ. χωρίς να λέω τίποτα, σαν να μην υπάρχω. Στις δώδεκα ευχηθήκαμε για τον καινούριο χρόνο. Εκείνοι ξέχασαν ότι είχα γενέθλια, εκείνος έκανε σαν να το ξέχασε επίσης. Είπα στον άνδρα μου ότι θέλω να φύγω, εκείνος αντί να απαντήσει σε μένα, κοίταξε εκείνην ερωτηματικά. Εκείνη άρχισε να μοιράζει τα χαρτιά, αγνοώντας με. Τελικά εκείνος είπε ότι θα φύγουμε. Στην έξοδο το ζευγάρι θυμήθηκε τα γενέθλιά μου και μου ευχήθηκε, εκείνος συνέχισε να μη λέει τίποτα (είχαμε πάει τασακωμένοι για ένα άλλο θέμα εκείνο το βράδυ σε αυτούς). Εκείνη με αποχαιρέτησε ψυχρά, ενώ γατζώθηκε στο λαιμό του άνδρα μου, προσπαθώντας να τον φιλήσει στο στόμα, εκείνος προσπάθησε επιτυχημένα να το αποφύγει. Α, και στη διάρκεια όλης της βραδυάς εκείνη έλεγε αηδιαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τη σεξουαλική της ζωή. Τέλος πάντων, αρχικά έγινα μαλλιά κουβάρια με τον άνδρα μου, επειδή δεν της έδειξε έγκαιρα τα όρια. Μετά, όταν εκείνη προσπάθησε να με ξαναπλησιάσει και να έρθει σε μας, αρνήθηκα ισχυριζόμενη ότι δεν έχω χρόνο, μου φέρθηκε με μεγάλη αγένεια, τι έχεις να κάνεις εσύ που δεν έχεις χρόνο, της είπα λοιπόν, ότι θεώρησα ότι ήταν προσβλητική όλο το βράδυ απέναντί μου κι ότι ένιωσα πως ξεπέρασε τα όρια. Έκανε σαν να μην καταλάβαινε, είπε ότι είχε πιει κοκ και δεν θυμότανε τίποτα. Της είπα να με αφήσει ήσυχη και ότι δεν είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να συζητήσω μαζί της το θέμα. Έβαλε την κόρη της να ασκεί πίεση στην κόρη μου (είναι φίλες οι κόρες μας), η μητέρα σου είναι αγενής, με αποκάλεσε αλκοολική -δεν το έκανα ποτέ αυτό-. Τελικά αφού είδε κι αποείδε και δεν δεχότανε το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλω ακόμα να τη συναντήσω και να μιλήσω μαζί της, έγραψε -αυτό το φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήτανε το επόμενο βήμα της- μαιλ στον άνδρα μου, αν ένιωσε κι εκείνος πληγωμένος εκείνο το βράδυ, πως ένιωσε εκείνος κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου μου έδειξε το μαιλ κι εκεί ξέσπασα. Της έγραψα ότι είναι μια κουτοπόνηρη υποκρίτρια και να αφήσει ήσυχο τον άνδρα μου και την κόρη μου επίσης, αφού πρώτα την έμπλεξε με προβλήματα που δεν ήταν δικά της και χρειάστηκα χρόνο να πείσω την κόρη μου ότι η σχέση με τη φίλη της πρέπει να παραμείνει φιλική, όπως και πρώτα και ότι όλα αυτά δεν τις αφορούν. Του είπα επίσης ότι αυτός όφειλε να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους και να της κόψει κάθε ελπίδα. Αυτό κι έκανε, της έγραψε ότι η γυναίκα μου σου είπε ό,τι έπρεπε να ειπωθεί. Που είναι, λοιπόν, το πρόβλημά μου; Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι από τότε κι επειδή είχα την εντύπωση ότι ότι ο άνδρας μου μια χαρά τη βρήκε εκείνο το βράδυ, δεν είμαι πλέον σίγουρη για τίποτα. Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα όπου δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, ηρέμησα κάπως. Κοιμάμαι σχετικά καλά τις νύχτες. Μέσα μου όμως έμειναν πολλά ερωτηματικά για τη συμπεριφορά του εκείνο το βράδυ (εκείνη δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου πια). Κι αν και κάναμε πολλές συζητήσεις από τότε, τα ερωτηματικά αυτά δεν απαντήθηκαν επαρκώς. Μετά από το πρώτο βράδυ που τον φλέρταρε, η στάση του απέναντι στο ζευγάρι είχε αλλάξει. Είχε αρχίσει να τους βλέπει σαν συμπαθητικούς και να σχεδιάζει (αυτός που αρρώσταινε στη σκέψη να κάνουμε κάτι μαζί τους) να τους καλέσει σε κάποιες γιορτές, αν κι έλεγε, ότι σκεφτόταν και τη ντροπή που θα ένιωθε απέναντι στους φίλους τους, αν ερχότανε εκείνη (εκείνη είναι ένας τύπος που αερίζεται μπροστά μου, π.χ.) Για τον γάμο μου δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη. Κάτι μέσα μου πέθανε εκείνο το βράδυ. Δεν είμαι ο τύπος που θα ζούσε ποτέ συμβατικά με κάποιον άλλο. Σκέφτομαι προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν. Ο άνδρας μου, πιστεύω, ότι θα διατηρούσε έναν συμβατικό γάμο. Δεν θα με απατούσε ποτέ μεν, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει και μεγάλα αισθήματα πλέον για μένα, αν και ισχυρίζεται ότι είμαι η γυναίκα της ζωής του. Και ίσως και να είμαι, αλλά τι βοηθάει αυτό, αν μαζί μου δεν νιώθει πλέον ευφορία, ενώ μαζί της έδειχνε να νιώθει μεγάλη ευφορία; Ήτανε ανάλαφρος, γεμάτος χιούμορ, έτσι όπως σπάνια ήτανε μαζί μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Όσο για μένα, εγώ δεν θα φλέρταρα ποτέ με κάποιον που δεν θα ανταποκρινότανε στις προσδοκίες μου. Και, ναι, ευκαιρίες έχω πολλές, και με κάποιους που ανταποκρίνονται και ξεπερνάν κιόλας τις προσδοκίες μου. Αλλά δεν το έκανα ποτέ. Μπερδεμένη.


Δεν ξερεις ποσο μου θυμιζει το σκηνικο με εκεινο το βραδυ μια δικη μου παρομοια εμπειρια...οι διαφορες ειναι η διαρκεια της σχεσης μου (μικροτερη, εξι χρονια) και το οτι δεν ηταν φιλη μου αυτη...μου την ειχαν συστησει προσφατα ως φιλη ενος κοινου γνωστου και του πρωην μου. Και στη δικια μου περιπτωση οντως το χειροτερο σεναριο ηταν το αληθινο... Ηδη κανανε οτι κανανε κανονικοτατα :/
Κι εκεινη δεν εχανε ευκαιρια να "δειξει" γκομενα η να με ρωτησει/πει κατι για να με φερει σε δυσκολη θεση...
Και αυτη η ευφορια που λες...σαν κουταβι τη κοιταζε. 
Τι να σου πω...μακαρι να ειναι διαφορετικη η δικη σου κατασταση και απλα να λυσσαει η φιλη σου. 
Οσο για τον αντρα σου μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε στο καλυτερο σεναριο οτι απλα κολακευτηκε ξερω γω.
Δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα που διαβαζω αλλα δεν θελω να προβαλω δικες μου ασχημες εμπειριες πανω σου και να σου βαλω ψυλους στα αυτια αμα δεν υπαρχει λογος...ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω...
Απο την αλλη πως γινεται να πηρε αυτη τοσο αερα στα καλα καθουμενα..να του χαιδευει το προσωπο και να παει να τον φιλησει και δεν ξερω τι...περιεργο μου φαινεται. Αλλα ισως κρινω απο τον εαυτο μου και μου φαινεται αδιανοητο...

----------


## giorgos35

> Πάρα πολλά χρόνια παντρεμένη, πολύ καλό σεξ, δυο παιδιά, και οι δυο άνθρωποι του καθήκοντος, ίδιες αξίες. Ο γάμος με τις καλές και τις κακές στιγμές του, ίσως περισσότερη ρουτίνα τον τελευταίο καιρό, από τότε που έχουμε λιγότερες υποχρεώσεις με τα παιδιά. Έχω μια γνωστή με την οποία σποραδικά έκανα κάποια πράγματα, δηλ. εκείνη το επιδίωκε πάντα. Δεν ταιριάζουμε σε τίποτα σχεδόν. Ο άνδρας μου δεν έβρισκε και πολλά σημεία επαφής με το ζευγάρι και δεν ήθελε να κάνουμε και πολλά πράγματα μαζί τους. Εκείνη, όμως, έβρισκε πάντα ευκαιρίες για επαφές. Τον τελευταίο καιρό είχα την εντύπωση ότι με ανταγωνίζεται σε όλα. Τη δικαιολογούσα, λέγοντας ότι ίσως νιώθει μειονεκτικά για κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή της. Την προτελευταία φορά κάλεσε τον άνδρα μου να της διορθώσει τον υπολογιστή. Δεν ήθελα να πάω μαζί του, επειδή ήμουν κουρασμένη (ο άνδρας της έλειπε), αλλά ο άνδρας μου με παρακάλεσε να πάω γιατί πλήττει αφάνταστα μαζί της και δεν νιώθει καλά μόνος του εκεί. Πήγα. Όλο το βράδυ περιτριγύριζε τον άνδρα μου, εγώ καθόμουν μόνη στον καναπέ, έλεγε διάφορα, όπως ότι έχω έναν άνδρα που παραείναι καλός μαζί μου κοκ. Και πάλι σκέφτηκα, άστην, θέλει λίγη επιβεβαίωση μόνο. Την τελευταία φορά μας κάλεσε την πρωτοχρονιά. Ήμασταν και τα δυο ζευγάρια στο σπίτι της. Σε μια φάση πήγε στο μπάνιο κι έλυσε τα μαλλιά της, τα οποία ανέμιζε σε κάθε ευκαιρία στα μούτρα του συζύγου μου. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το χέρι, τι τρυφερό και ζεστό πουλόβερ, πόσο σου πάει κοκ. Μετά άρχισε να του χαιδεύει το πρόσωπο, ξυρίστηκες, κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου αν και δεν αντιδρούσε σε αυτά, ήτανε πολύ φιλικός μαζί της και γελούσανε μαζί, ενώ εγώ καθόμουν όλο το βράδυ σαν τον μαλ. χωρίς να λέω τίποτα, σαν να μην υπάρχω. Στις δώδεκα ευχηθήκαμε για τον καινούριο χρόνο. Εκείνοι ξέχασαν ότι είχα γενέθλια, εκείνος έκανε σαν να το ξέχασε επίσης. Είπα στον άνδρα μου ότι θέλω να φύγω, εκείνος αντί να απαντήσει σε μένα, κοίταξε εκείνην ερωτηματικά. Εκείνη άρχισε να μοιράζει τα χαρτιά, αγνοώντας με. Τελικά εκείνος είπε ότι θα φύγουμε. Στην έξοδο το ζευγάρι θυμήθηκε τα γενέθλιά μου και μου ευχήθηκε, εκείνος συνέχισε να μη λέει τίποτα (είχαμε πάει τασακωμένοι για ένα άλλο θέμα εκείνο το βράδυ σε αυτούς). Εκείνη με αποχαιρέτησε ψυχρά, ενώ γατζώθηκε στο λαιμό του άνδρα μου, προσπαθώντας να τον φιλήσει στο στόμα, εκείνος προσπάθησε επιτυχημένα να το αποφύγει. Α, και στη διάρκεια όλης της βραδυάς εκείνη έλεγε αηδιαστικές λεπτομέρειες για τη σεξουαλική της ζωή. Τέλος πάντων, αρχικά έγινα μαλλιά κουβάρια με τον άνδρα μου, επειδή δεν της έδειξε έγκαιρα τα όρια. Μετά, όταν εκείνη προσπάθησε να με ξαναπλησιάσει και να έρθει σε μας, αρνήθηκα ισχυριζόμενη ότι δεν έχω χρόνο, μου φέρθηκε με μεγάλη αγένεια, τι έχεις να κάνεις εσύ που δεν έχεις χρόνο, της είπα λοιπόν, ότι θεώρησα ότι ήταν προσβλητική όλο το βράδυ απέναντί μου κι ότι ένιωσα πως ξεπέρασε τα όρια. Έκανε σαν να μην καταλάβαινε, είπε ότι είχε πιει κοκ και δεν θυμότανε τίποτα. Της είπα να με αφήσει ήσυχη και ότι δεν είμαι ακόμα σε θέση να συζητήσω μαζί της το θέμα. Έβαλε την κόρη της να ασκεί πίεση στην κόρη μου (είναι φίλες οι κόρες μας), η μητέρα σου είναι αγενής, με αποκάλεσε αλκοολική -δεν το έκανα ποτέ αυτό-. Τελικά αφού είδε κι αποείδε και δεν δεχότανε το γεγονός ότι δεν θέλω ακόμα να τη συναντήσω και να μιλήσω μαζί της, έγραψε -αυτό το φαντάστηκα ότι θα ήτανε το επόμενο βήμα της- μαιλ στον άνδρα μου, αν ένιωσε κι εκείνος πληγωμένος εκείνο το βράδυ, πως ένιωσε εκείνος κοκ. Ο άνδρας μου μου έδειξε το μαιλ κι εκεί ξέσπασα. Της έγραψα ότι είναι μια κουτοπόνηρη υποκρίτρια και να αφήσει ήσυχο τον άνδρα μου και την κόρη μου επίσης, αφού πρώτα την έμπλεξε με προβλήματα που δεν ήταν δικά της και χρειάστηκα χρόνο να πείσω την κόρη μου ότι η σχέση με τη φίλη της πρέπει να παραμείνει φιλική, όπως και πρώτα και ότι όλα αυτά δεν τις αφορούν. Του είπα επίσης ότι αυτός όφειλε να βάλει τα πράγματα στη θέση τους και να της κόψει κάθε ελπίδα. Αυτό κι έκανε, της έγραψε ότι η γυναίκα μου σου είπε ό,τι έπρεπε να ειπωθεί. Που είναι, λοιπόν, το πρόβλημά μου; Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι από τότε κι επειδή είχα την εντύπωση ότι ότι ο άνδρας μου μια χαρά τη βρήκε εκείνο το βράδυ, δεν είμαι πλέον σίγουρη για τίποτα. Μετά από ενάμιση μήνα όπου δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, ηρέμησα κάπως. Κοιμάμαι σχετικά καλά τις νύχτες. Μέσα μου όμως έμειναν πολλά ερωτηματικά για τη συμπεριφορά του εκείνο το βράδυ (εκείνη δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου πια). Κι αν και κάναμε πολλές συζητήσεις από τότε, τα ερωτηματικά αυτά δεν απαντήθηκαν επαρκώς. Μετά από το πρώτο βράδυ που τον φλέρταρε, η στάση του απέναντι στο ζευγάρι είχε αλλάξει. Είχε αρχίσει να τους βλέπει σαν συμπαθητικούς και να σχεδιάζει (αυτός που αρρώσταινε στη σκέψη να κάνουμε κάτι μαζί τους) να τους καλέσει σε κάποιες γιορτές, αν κι έλεγε, ότι σκεφτόταν και τη ντροπή που θα ένιωθε απέναντι στους φίλους τους, αν ερχότανε εκείνη (εκείνη είναι ένας τύπος που αερίζεται μπροστά μου, π.χ.) Για τον γάμο μου δεν είμαι πια σίγουρη. Κάτι μέσα μου πέθανε εκείνο το βράδυ. Δεν είμαι ο τύπος που θα ζούσε ποτέ συμβατικά με κάποιον άλλο. Σκέφτομαι προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως είναι δύσκολο να παραδεχτώ ότι όλα κάποτε τελειώνουν. Ο άνδρας μου, πιστεύω, ότι θα διατηρούσε έναν συμβατικό γάμο. Δεν θα με απατούσε ποτέ μεν, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει και μεγάλα αισθήματα πλέον για μένα, αν και ισχυρίζεται ότι είμαι η γυναίκα της ζωής του. Και ίσως και να είμαι, αλλά τι βοηθάει αυτό, αν μαζί μου δεν νιώθει πλέον ευφορία, ενώ μαζί της έδειχνε να νιώθει μεγάλη ευφορία; Ήτανε ανάλαφρος, γεμάτος χιούμορ, έτσι όπως σπάνια ήτανε μαζί μου τον τελευταίο καιρό. Όσο για μένα, εγώ δεν θα φλέρταρα ποτέ με κάποιον που δεν θα ανταποκρινότανε στις προσδοκίες μου. Και, ναι, ευκαιρίες έχω πολλές, και με κάποιους που ανταποκρίνονται και ξεπερνάν κιόλας τις προσδοκίες μου. Αλλά δεν το έκανα ποτέ. Μπερδεμένη.


Από τι γράφεις αν κατάλαβα σωστά πήγε να φιλήσει τον άνδρα σου στο στόμα εκείνο το βράδυ της Πρωτοχρονιάς??πως έγινε αυτό??αφού δύο ζευγάρια εισασταν από τι λες..μήπως δεν κατάλαβα εγώ σωστά?
Γνώμη μου να διακόψετε κάθε επαφή μάζη τους.αν θέλεις να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο με κάθε έννοια.αν η κόρη σου είναι φίλε με τη κόρη της αυτή θα το εκμεταλλεύεται κάθε τόσο και λιγάκι αυτό.
Θα βρίσκει ευκαιρία και θα επικοινωνη μάζη σας έτσι για να θυμίζει την παρουσία μέχρι να πετύχει το σκοπό της.γνωμη μου να σταματήσεις και την κόρη σου από παρέα με την κόρη της..

----------


## λουλούδι

Συμφωνώ με το Γιώργο.

----------


## kounelaki1

Επειδή οι κόρες είναι φίλες δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κάνετε παρέα οι γονείς... 
Η δικοί μου δεν είχαν ποτέ επαφές με τους γονείς των φίλων μου.. 
Επίσης δεν μας είπες ο δικός της άντρας τη ρόλο είχε εκείνη τη βραδιά? Δεν τον ενόχλησε τπτ? Γιατί δεν φωνάξεις τον άντρα της να του πεις τα καμωματα της? Δώσε θάρρος στο χωριατη να σου ανέβει στο κρεβάτι... μακριά τους εσείς... Τώρα που δεν έχετε υποχρεώσεις πολλές Κάντε καμία εκδρομή.. καμία βόλτα.. θυμηθειτε τα παλιά... να έρθετε σιγά σιγά στα ίσια σας

Εστάλη από SM-A510F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## savatage

> .γνωμη μου να σταματήσεις και την κόρη σου από παρέα με την κόρη της..


Γιατι βρε Γιωργο? Τι δουλεια εχουν τα παιδακια να τα μπλεξουν στα γκομενικα τους οι γονεις??

----------


## λουλούδι

Καμμία απολύτως σχέση με αυτή την "οικογένεια" για κλάμματα. Κοπέλα μου γιατί έπεισες την κόρη σου να τα ξαναβρεί με την φίλη της; Το ξέρεις ότι μπορεί να της βάζει λόγια; Καμμία απολύτως σχέση μακρυάααααααα δώσε θάρρος στο χωριάτη όπως είπανε πιο πάνω

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Δεν ξερεις ποσο μου θυμιζει το σκηνικο με εκεινο το βραδυ μια δικη μου παρομοια εμπειρια...οι διαφορες ειναι η διαρκεια της σχεσης μου (μικροτερη, εξι χρονια) και το οτι δεν ηταν φιλη μου αυτη...μου την ειχαν συστησει προσφατα ως φιλη ενος κοινου γνωστου και του πρωην μου. Και στη δικια μου περιπτωση οντως το χειροτερο σεναριο ηταν το αληθινο... Ηδη κανανε οτι κανανε κανονικοτατα :/
> Κι εκεινη δεν εχανε ευκαιρια να "δειξει" γκομενα η να με ρωτησει/πει κατι για να με φερει σε δυσκολη θεση...
> Και αυτη η ευφορια που λες...σαν κουταβι τη κοιταζε. 
> Τι να σου πω...μακαρι να ειναι διαφορετικη η δικη σου κατασταση και απλα να λυσσαει η φιλη σου. 
> Οσο για τον αντρα σου μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε στο καλυτερο σεναριο οτι απλα κολακευτηκε ξερω γω.
> Δεν μου αρεσουν αυτα που διαβαζω αλλα δεν θελω να προβαλω δικες μου ασχημες εμπειριες πανω σου και να σου βαλω ψυλους στα αυτια αμα δεν υπαρχει λογος...ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω...
> Απο την αλλη πως γινεται να πηρε αυτη τοσο αερα στα καλα καθουμενα..να του χαιδευει το προσωπο και να παει να τον φιλησει και δεν ξερω τι...περιεργο μου φαινεται. Αλλα ισως κρινω απο τον εαυτο μου και μου φαινεται αδιανοητο...


Ναταλία μου, είμαι καινούρια στο φόρουμ και πρέπει να καταλάβω πρώτα πως απαντάς σε κάποια σχόλια. Σόρρυ. Κολακέυτηκε, αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πως μπορεί να κολακευτεί κάποιος από μια τέτοια γυναίκα. Δεν φοβάμαι τη δική του απόφαση, τη δική μου φοβάμαι.

----------


## νοσταλγία

Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη στάση του άνδρα της. Για μένα ανεξήγητη. Τα παιδιά μπορούν -κατά τη γνώμη μου- φυσικά να συνεχίσουν τη φιλία τους. Δεν θα προσπαθούσα ποτέ να επηρεάσω την κόρη μου σε αυτό. Δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα. Όχι ότι συμπαθώ την κόρη της γνωστής, αλλά αυτό το θέμα έγκειται στην κρίση της κόρης μου. Έχει το δικαίωμα στην κρίση της, και στη λάθος κρίση της.

----------


## νοσταλγία

Της βάζει λόγια, ναι, και την στρέφει εναντίον μου.

----------


## savatage

> Κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τη στάση του άνδρα της. Για μένα ανεξήγητη. Τα παιδιά μπορούν -κατά τη γνώμη μου- φυσικά να συνεχίσουν τη φιλία τους. Δεν θα προσπαθούσα ποτέ να επηρεάσω την κόρη μου σε αυτό. Δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα. Όχι ότι συμπαθώ την κόρη της γνωστής, αλλά αυτό το θέμα έγκειται στην κρίση της κόρης μου. Έχει το δικαίωμα στην κρίση της, και στη λάθος κρίση της.


Νοσταλγια, στην αρχη νομισα οτι μιλας για μικρα παιδια. Αλλα τελικα μαλλον προκειται για ενηλικη, σωστα?

----------


## Xfactor

παιζει να ειχε και κατι με τον αντρα σου δεν μου φαινεται αθωο ολο αυτο

----------


## oeo

Πιθανο σεναριο:Το αλλο ζευγαρι απλα θελει να χωρισει,θα χουν να κανουν σεξ κανα χρονο οποτε αυτη βρηκε τον αντρα σου σα στοχο,την αναβει το παρανομο γι αυτο χωνεται ετσι .
Ο αντρας της μπορει να ξενοπηδαει γι αυτο δεν ενδιαφερθηκε για το πεσιμο της γυναικας του στον αντρα σου και γι αυτο αυτη θελει να τον εκδικηθει με τον δικο σου. 

Λογικο να εχεις χασει εμπιστοσυνη και να νευριασες μ αυτο αλλα αμα σου ζητησε ειλικρινα συγνωμη και εχει καταλαβει ποσο σε πειραξε ολα οκ δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται να ανησυχεις.Αν ηθελε να την πηδηξει θα το ειχε κανει τωρα και δε θα σου ζηταγε να πας μαζι του σπιτι της για τον υπολογιστη.

----------


## λουλούδι

Μπορεί δυστυχώς να το κάνει για ξεκάρφωμα αλλά εύχομαι πως όχι........

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλία, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Κι εγώ έτσι βλέπω τα πράγματα. Κανόνισα τις επόμενες ημέρες να πάω να δω ένα δωμάτιο-τρώγλη σε κοινόβιο. Δεν τινάζει κανείς τη ζωή του στον αέρα αν δεν έχει φτάσει στο σημείο όπου δεν αντέχει πια να ζει κάτω από την ίδια στέγη με έναν άνθρωπο που πίστευε ότι γνώριζε κι αγαπούσε και τώρα δεν ξέρει με ποιόν έχει να κάνει. Και παρόλα αυτά ακόμα εύχομαι ενδόμυχα μέσα μου να κάνω λάθος. Όσο για τους κωδικούς, στη μια διεύθυνση που έχει, παίρνει επαγγελματικά μαιλ κι εκεί πράγματι απαγορεύεται (είναι μια υπηρεσία) να τα διαβάζει άλλος. Για τις άλλες διευθύνσεις ισχυρίζεται ότι ξέχασε τους κωδικούς, κι επειδή αυτό μου έχει συμβεί κι εμένα πολλές φορές να ξεχάσω κωδικούς, δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτα.


Ναι και ως γνωστόν δεν γίνεται να τους ανακτισεις τους κωδικούς -_-
Μούφα εμπόδια βρίσκει, και αυτό είναι άλλη μια ένδειξη πάνω σε όλες τις άλλες. Απλά δεν έχει καμία διάθεση να αναλάβει την ευθύνη.
Και επίσης εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να πας εσύ να μείνεις σε τρωγλη. Να τον διώξεις. Εμ έφτιαξες και φροντιζες το σπίτι σας εμ θα του το αφήσεις; 
Πες του ότι δεν θες άλλο να είστε μαζι και να φυγει αυτός, χωρίς αν σε απάτησε και αν δεν σε απατησε, και πες ότι άμα δεν το κάνει ότι θα φύγεις εσύ στο κοινοβιο που λες. Ε αν πάνω σε ολα αυτα σε αφήσει να πας να μείνεις εσύ στην τρωγλη δεν ξέρω πια τι να σου πω για αυτό το άτομο. Κρίνε μόνη σου τι άνθρωπος είναι τελικά.

Άσχετο, δικό σου ολοδικο σου εισόδημα έχεις;

----------


## elisabet

@νοσταλγια καταρχας σου ζήτω συγγνώμη αν ενιωσες πως σου κάνω επίθεση ή αν γενικά δεν σε βοηθώ με την γνώμη μου και σε μπερδεύω χειρότερα. Δεν είχα προσέξει οτι σε παρακολουθεί ψυχολόγος κι αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό για σένα γιατί θα σε βοηθήσει έτσι κι αλλιως να ξεκαθαρισεις τα πραγματα μέσα σου. 
Εξακολουθώ να έχω αμφιβολίες για τον άντρα σου και η στάση του δεν με παραξενευει γιατί κι εγώ όταν βρέθηκα στην θέση του ( αν όντως δεν σε απατά) είχα άκρως αμυντική στάση και ύποπτη ακριβως γιατί ένιωθα τεραστια αδικία και βρισκόμουν σε σοκ. Ισως βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος, δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτωσεις ίδιες. 

@ Ναταλία δεν ξέρω τι έννοεις παθολογική περιπτωση, ηταν κατα δήλωση του αδιαγνωστος ( μπορεί κάλλιστα να ηταν ψεμμα αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω) ηταν ένας άνθρωπος όμως πλήρως λειτουργικος, άξιος, δουλευταρας, πανέξυπνος και πριν απο μένα η σχέση που είχε ηταν 15 χρόνια! Η σκέψη που με έκανε να αμφιβάλλω και να σκέφτομαι πως δεν γινόταν να είχε τόσο χοντρό πρόβλημα ηταν ακριβως οτι πριν απο μένα είχε μια σχέση ζωής, κι έλεγα πως είναι δυνατόν να μην τα έκανε και στην προηγούμενη αυτά κ να έμεινε μαζι του τοσα χρόνια?δεν ηταν πάντως κάποιος που τον έβλεπες ή μιλουσες μαζί του και ελεγες να ένας άνθρωπος με πρόβλημα! Αυτό που μου τον θύμισε στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση είναι η στάση της φίλης που δείχνει να μην θέλει να βρει αποδείξεις βρίσκοντας προφασεις και ακριβως αυτή η απότομη αλλαγή της γνωμης της για εκείνον μετα απο τοσα χρόνια. Αν όντως ο άνθρωπος αυτος της το κανει αυτό κ παει να τη βγάλει τρελή, είναι εντελώς μαλάκας! Ομως δεν μπορεί να έγινε μαλάκας σε μια μερα . θα είχε δειξει σημάδια τοσα χρόνια.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ναι και ως γνωστόν δεν γίνεται να τους ανακτισεις τους κωδικούς -_-
> Μούφα εμπόδια βρίσκει, και αυτό είναι άλλη μια ένδειξη πάνω σε όλες τις άλλες. Απλά δεν έχει καμία διάθεση να αναλάβει την ευθύνη.
> Και επίσης εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να πας εσύ να μείνεις σε τρωγλη. Να τον διώξεις. Εμ έφτιαξες και φροντιζες το σπίτι σας εμ θα του το αφήσεις; 
> Πες του ότι δεν θες άλλο να είστε μαζι και να φυγει αυτός, χωρίς αν σε απάτησε και αν δεν σε απατησε, και πες ότι άμα δεν το κάνει ότι θα φύγεις εσύ στο κοινοβιο που λες. Ε αν πάνω σε ολα αυτα σε αφήσει να πας να μείνεις εσύ στην τρωγλη δεν ξέρω πια τι να σου πω για αυτό το άτομο. Κρίνε μόνη σου τι άνθρωπος είναι τελικά.
> 
> Άσχετο, δικό σου ολοδικο σου εισόδημα έχεις;


Ο ίδιος αρνείται να φύγει. Άρα πρέπει να φύγω εγώ. Εισόδημα δεν έχω τέτοιο που να φτάνει για να ζήσω. Ψάχνω επίσης δουλειά, έστω κι αν χρειαστεί να πάω να καθαρίζω κάπου. Αλλά για να μην το κάνω Μάρθα Βούρτση, σταματάω εδώ. Υποθέτω ότι θα με βοηθά οικονομικά. Το αργότερο μετά το διαζύγιο θα κανονιστούν αυτά από το δικαστήριο. Πως θα επιβιώσω οικον. πριν το διαζύγιο δεν ξέρω ακριβώς. Ψάχνω. Με απασχολεί ακόμα πιο πολύ η ψυχολογική πλευρά του θέματος, κοινά, είμαι ακόμα χάλια.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> @νοσταλγια καταρχας σου ζήτω συγγνώμη αν ενιωσες πως σου κάνω επίθεση ή αν γενικά δεν σε βοηθώ με την γνώμη μου και σε μπερδεύω χειρότερα. Δεν είχα προσέξει οτι σε παρακολουθεί ψυχολόγος κι αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό για σένα γιατί θα σε βοηθήσει έτσι κι αλλιως να ξεκαθαρισεις τα πραγματα μέσα σου. 
> Εξακολουθώ να έχω αμφιβολίες για τον άντρα σου και η στάση του δεν με παραξενευει γιατί κι εγώ όταν βρέθηκα στην θέση του ( αν όντως δεν σε απατά) είχα άκρως αμυντική στάση και ύποπτη ακριβως γιατί ένιωθα τεραστια αδικία και βρισκόμουν σε σοκ. Ισως βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος, δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτωσεις ίδιες. 
> 
> @ Ναταλία δεν ξέρω τι έννοεις παθολογική περιπτωση, ηταν κατα δήλωση του αδιαγνωστος ( μπορεί κάλλιστα να ηταν ψεμμα αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω) ηταν ένας άνθρωπος όμως πλήρως λειτουργικος, άξιος, δουλευταρας, πανέξυπνος και πριν απο μένα η σχέση που είχε ηταν 15 χρόνια! Η σκέψη που με έκανε να αμφιβάλλω και να σκέφτομαι πως δεν γινόταν να είχε τόσο χοντρό πρόβλημα ηταν ακριβως οτι πριν απο μένα είχε μια σχέση ζωής, κι έλεγα πως είναι δυνατόν να μην τα έκανε και στην προηγούμενη αυτά κ να έμεινε μαζι του τοσα χρόνια?δεν ηταν πάντως κάποιος που τον έβλεπες ή μιλουσες μαζί του και ελεγες να ένας άνθρωπος με πρόβλημα! Αυτό που μου τον θύμισε στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση είναι η στάση της φίλης που δείχνει να μην θέλει να βρει αποδείξεις βρίσκοντας προφασεις και ακριβως αυτή η απότομη αλλαγή της γνωμης της για εκείνον μετα απο τοσα χρόνια. Αν όντως ο άνθρωπος αυτος της το κανει αυτό κ παει να τη βγάλει τρελή, είναι εντελώς μαλάκας! Ομως δεν μπορεί να έγινε μαλάκας σε μια μερα . *θα είχε δειξει σημάδια τοσα χρόνια.*


Σίγουρα αν είναι μαλακας είναι έτσι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η τα περισσότερα από αυτά τελοσπαντων. Αλλά δεν το βρίσκω ούτε απίθανο ούτε σπάνιο το να το κρύβει κάνεις καλά και για πολύ καιρό. Ολόκληρες παράλληλες σχέσεις χρονών μένουν κρυφες για πάντα. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει γκόμενα ξερωγω τρια χρόνια, να βαρεθούν, να χωρίσουν, και να μην μαθευτεί ποτέ. Η να ξενοπηδαει μακροχρόνια. Και;
Το ότι κατι ψιλιαστηκε η φίλη μια ωραία πρωία τωρα τυχαία δεν σημαίνει ότι έγινε "ξαφνικά" μαλακας...η έγινε σταδιακά η πάντα ήταν λολ. Ξέρεις πόσες τέτοιες μανουλες υπαρχουν; Πόσα τέτοια "καλά παιδιά"?
Το άσχημο είναι πως νομίζω οτι όταν αρχίζει και καρφώνεται ο άλλος σημαίνει ότι είναι και μέσα του αρκετά "αλλού"...ασυνείδητα θέλει να πιαστεί...

----------


## νοσταλγία

> @νοσταλγια καταρχας σου ζήτω συγγνώμη αν ενιωσες πως σου κάνω επίθεση ή αν γενικά δεν σε βοηθώ με την γνώμη μου και σε μπερδεύω χειρότερα. Δεν είχα προσέξει οτι σε παρακολουθεί ψυχολόγος κι αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό για σένα γιατί θα σε βοηθήσει έτσι κι αλλιως να ξεκαθαρισεις τα πραγματα μέσα σου. 
> Εξακολουθώ να έχω αμφιβολίες για τον άντρα σου και η στάση του δεν με παραξενευει γιατί κι εγώ όταν βρέθηκα στην θέση του ( αν όντως δεν σε απατά) είχα άκρως αμυντική στάση και ύποπτη ακριβως γιατί ένιωθα τεραστια αδικία και βρισκόμουν σε σοκ. Ισως βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος, δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτωσεις ίδιες. 
> 
> @ Ναταλία δεν ξέρω τι έννοεις παθολογική περιπτωση, ηταν κατα δήλωση του αδιαγνωστος ( μπορεί κάλλιστα να ηταν ψεμμα αυτό, δεν γνωρίζω) ηταν ένας άνθρωπος όμως πλήρως λειτουργικος, άξιος, δουλευταρας, πανέξυπνος και πριν απο μένα η σχέση που είχε ηταν 15 χρόνια! Η σκέψη που με έκανε να αμφιβάλλω και να σκέφτομαι πως δεν γινόταν να είχε τόσο χοντρό πρόβλημα ηταν ακριβως οτι πριν απο μένα είχε μια σχέση ζωής, κι έλεγα πως είναι δυνατόν να μην τα έκανε και στην προηγούμενη αυτά κ να έμεινε μαζι του τοσα χρόνια?δεν ηταν πάντως κάποιος που τον έβλεπες ή μιλουσες μαζί του και ελεγες να ένας άνθρωπος με πρόβλημα! Αυτό που μου τον θύμισε στην συγκεκριμένη περιπτωση είναι η στάση της φίλης που δείχνει να μην θέλει να βρει αποδείξεις βρίσκοντας προφασεις και ακριβως αυτή η απότομη αλλαγή της γνωμης της για εκείνον μετα απο τοσα χρόνια. Αν όντως ο άνθρωπος αυτος της το κανει αυτό κ παει να τη βγάλει τρελή, είναι εντελώς μαλάκας! Ομως δεν μπορεί να έγινε μαλάκας σε μια μερα . θα είχε δειξει σημάδια τοσα χρόνια.


Δεν το πήρα σαν επίθεση Ελισάβετ. Είπες τη γνώμη σου, τη διάβασα προσεκτικά, τη σεβάστηκα, μια που και εγώ η ίδια αμφιταλαντεύομαι. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να κάνουμε οι δυο μας μια θεραπεία σε έναν/μια σύμβουλο σχέσεων, αλλά αρνείται πεισματικά να έρθει. Αυτή ήταν και συνεχίζει να είναι η πρόταση της ψυχολόγου μου. Με το ζόρι όμως δεν γίνεται.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Σίγουρα αν είναι μαλακας είναι έτσι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια η τα περισσότερα από αυτά τελοσπαντων. Αλλά δεν το βρίσκω ούτε απίθανο ούτε σπάνιο το να το κρύβει κάνεις καλά και για πολύ καιρό. Ολόκληρες παράλληλες σχέσεις χρονών μένουν κρυφες για πάντα. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει γκόμενα ξερωγω τρια χρόνια, να βαρεθούν, να χωρίσουν, και να μην μαθευτεί ποτέ. Η να ξενοπηδαει μακροχρόνια. Και;
> Το ότι κατι ψιλιαστηκε η φίλη μια ωραία πρωία τωρα τυχαία δεν σημαίνει ότι έγινε "ξαφνικά" μαλακας...η έγινε σταδιακά η πάντα ήταν λολ. Ξέρεις πόσες τέτοιες μανουλες υπαρχουν; Πόσα τέτοια "καλά παιδιά"?
> Το άσχημο είναι πως νομίζω οτι όταν αρχίζει και καρφώνεται ο άλλος σημαίνει ότι είναι και μέσα του αρκετά "αλλού"...ασυνείδητα θέλει να πιαστεί...


Ναι, κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα το τελευταίο. Εντούτοις πήρε μια ζώνη και με απειλούσε ότι θα κρεμαστεί αν χαλάσουμε το γάμο μας. Αυτό με έκανε να μείνω (παροδικά)

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ο ίδιος αρνείται να φύγει. Άρα πρέπει να φύγω εγώ. Εισόδημα δεν έχω τέτοιο που να φτάνει για να ζήσω. Ψάχνω επίσης δουλειά, έστω κι αν χρειαστεί να πάω να καθαρίζω κάπου. Αλλά για να μην το κάνω Μάρθα Βούρτση, σταματάω εδώ. Υποθέτω ότι θα με βοηθά οικονομικά. Το αργότερο μετά το διαζύγιο θα κανονιστούν αυτά από το δικαστήριο. Πως θα επιβιώσω οικον. πριν το διαζύγιο δεν ξέρω ακριβώς. Ψάχνω. Με απασχολεί ακόμα πιο πολύ η ψυχολογική πλευρά του θέματος, κοινά, είμαι ακόμα χάλια.


Αχ ρε νοσταλγια...δεν μπορώ, θυμώνω και στενοχωριέμαι. 
Είναι πολύ άδικο να πρέπει να φύγεις εσυ ούτως ή αλλως, πόσο μαλλον υπό τις συνθήκες που μας περιγράφεις. Τι θα πει αρνείται να φύγει; 
Αυτό είναι τρισχειροτερο...το κάνει γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν έχεις που να πας και τρόπο να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου. Ουσιαστικά σε παγιδεύει επίτηδες. Και εν μέρει για αυτό φέρεται και με τόσο θράσος από την αρχη απατώντας σε και τώρα βγάζοντας σε τρελή. Σου λέει, που θα πάει; Δεν το κουνάω ρουπι από το σπίτι, εγώ φέρνω τα λεφτά, θα την βγάζω συνέχεια τρελή, δεν θα έχει επιλογή, θα κάτσει. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες βασικά δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να σταματήσει να σε απατάει. Μόλις ηρεμήσουν λιγο τα πράγματα και περάσει η μπόρα πιστεύω πως νιώθει ότι έχει το δικαίωμα να συνεχίσει να σε απατάει.
Βασικά γιατί στο διατανο σκύβεις έτσι το κεφάλι; Γιατί να πληρώσεις εσύ την δικιά του προδοσία; 
Ανασκουμπωσου λέω εγώ, βρες αποδείξεις, και απλά πετα τον έξω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι, κι εγώ το σκέφτηκα το τελευταίο. Εντούτοις πήρε μια ζώνη και με απειλούσε ότι θα κρεμαστεί αν χαλάσουμε το γάμο μας. Αυτό με έκανε να μείνω (παροδικά)


Είπαμε, αυτό είναι χειραγώγηση.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν το πήρα σαν επίθεση Ελισάβετ. Είπες τη γνώμη σου, τη διάβασα προσεκτικά, τη σεβάστηκα, μια που και εγώ η ίδια αμφιταλαντεύομαι. Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να κάνουμε οι δυο μας μια θεραπεία σε έναν/μια σύμβουλο σχέσεων, αλλά *αρνείται πεισματικά να έρθει*. Αυτή ήταν και συνεχίζει να είναι η πρόταση της ψυχολόγου μου. Με το ζόρι όμως δεν γίνεται.


Όχι καμπανάκι, ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ νούμερο 184...και η λίστα συνεχίζεται...λέει θα κρεμαστεί άμα χαλάσει ο γάμος του αλλά δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι που θα βοηθούσε στην σωτηρία του. Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι φοβάται πως εκεί θα βγούνε άπλυτα στη φόρα...και στο μυαλό του "σώζει" τον γάμο του κρατώντας τα καλά κρυμμένα. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον άλλο λόγο θα το αρνηθεί κάποιος αθώος που είναι "διατεθειμένος να κάνει τα πάντα για να σώσει τον γάμο του", μεταξύ αυτών και το να κρεμαστεί...εσένα Ελισάβετ αν ο τυπάς που σε υποπτευόταν σου έλεγε πάμε σε σύμβουλο (με την προϋπόθεση ότι οκ έχετε και μια ζωή μαζί χτισμένη) θα έλεγες όχι; Δεν θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να λύσετε το όποιο πρόβλημα δικό του εμπιστοσύνης η καχυποψίας ή οποιοδήποτε μεταξύ σας πρόβλημα υπήρχε; Γιατί να πεις όχι; Α-πλυ-τα.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Αχ ρε νοσταλγια...δεν μπορώ, θυμώνω και στενοχωριέμαι. 
> Είναι πολύ άδικο να πρέπει να φύγεις εσυ ούτως ή αλλως, πόσο μαλλον υπό τις συνθήκες που μας περιγράφεις. Τι θα πει αρνείται να φύγει; 
> Αυτό είναι τρισχειροτερο...το κάνει γιατί ξέρει ότι δεν έχεις που να πας και τρόπο να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου. Ουσιαστικά σε παγιδεύει επίτηδες. Και εν μέρει για αυτό φέρεται και με τόσο θράσος από την αρχη απατώντας σε και τώρα βγάζοντας σε τρελή. Σου λέει, που θα πάει; Δεν το κουνάω ρουπι από το σπίτι, εγώ φέρνω τα λεφτά, θα την βγάζω συνέχεια τρελή, δεν θα έχει επιλογή, θα κάτσει. Υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες βασικά δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο να σταματήσει να σε απατάει. Μόλις ηρεμήσουν λιγο τα πράγματα και περάσει η μπόρα πιστεύω πως νιώθει ότι έχει το δικαίωμα να συνεχίσει να σε απατάει.
> Βασικά γιατί στο διατανο σκύβεις έτσι το κεφάλι; Γιατί να πληρώσεις εσύ την δικιά του προδοσία; 
> Ανασκουμπωσου λέω εγώ, βρες αποδείξεις, και απλά πετα τον έξω.


Μα, ναι, ούτε μια στιγμή δεν είχα την εντύπωση ότι θέλει να σταματήσει. Περισσότερο νιώθω ότι όχι περιμένει, αλλά απαιτεί την εμπιστοσύνη μου για να μπορεί να συνεχίσει ανενόχλητος. Είναι μη σου τύχει... Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα ζεστά σου λόγια.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Όχι καμπανάκι, ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ νούμερο 184...και η λίστα συνεχίζεται...λέει θα κρεμαστεί άμα χαλάσει ο γάμος του αλλά δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι που θα βοηθούσε στην σωτηρία του. Η μόνη λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι φοβάται πως εκεί θα βγούνε άπλυτα στη φόρα...και στο μυαλό του "σώζει" τον γάμο του κρατώντας τα καλά κρυμμένα. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιον άλλο λόγο θα το αρνηθεί κάποιος αθώος που είναι "διατεθειμένος να κάνει τα πάντα για να σώσει τον γάμο του", μεταξύ αυτών και το να κρεμαστεί...εσένα Ελισάβετ αν ο τυπάς που σε υποπτευόταν σου έλεγε πάμε σε σύμβουλο (με την προϋπόθεση ότι οκ έχετε και μια ζωή μαζί χτισμένη) θα έλεγες όχι; Δεν θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να λύσετε το όποιο πρόβλημα δικό του εμπιστοσύνης η καχυποψίας ή οποιοδήποτε μεταξύ σας πρόβλημα υπήρχε; Γιατί να πεις όχι; Α-πλυ-τα.


Ναι, κι εμένα μου φαίνεται παράξενο που αρνείται.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Ωωωω συγνωμη εχεις φτασει μεχρι και στο διαζυγιο? Τοσο μακρυα? Νομιζω με ενδειξεις και μονο δεν καταστρεφεις ενα γαμο . Ολα αυτα που εγραψες ειναι ενδειξεις τιποτα παραπανω

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ωωωω συγνωμη εχεις φτασει μεχρι και στο διαζυγιο? Τοσο μακρυα? Νομιζω με ενδειξεις και μονο δεν καταστρεφεις ενα γαμο . Ολα αυτα που εγραψες ειναι ενδειξεις τιποτα παραπανω


Ενδείξεις είναι, ναι, Μιμή. Αν ήταν αποδείξεις δεν θα βασανιζόμουν τόσο. Θα τον είχα σιχαθεί και θα τελείωνα ψυχικά μαζί του. Απλά κλονίστηκε η εμπιστοσύνη που του είχα.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Το καταλαβαινω αυτο, αλλα για να βασανιζεσαι σημαινει οτι τον αγαπας κιολας και επίσης θα σου πω κατι επειδη ειστε απο οτι καταλαβα πολλα χρονια παντρεμενοι αξιζει νομιζεις για ενδειξεις και μονο να καταστρεψετε τοσα χρονια κοινης ζωης ????

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Ειμαι κι εγω παντρεμενη πολυ λιγοτερα χρονια απο οσα εσυ , εμεις εχουμε περασει και πολλες δυσκολιες , δεν ειναι η ζωη μας στρωμενη με ροδοπεταλα, το αντίθετο. Εσεις απο οτι καταλαβα εχετε μια ωραια στρωμενη ζωη . Νομίζω ο σύζυγος σου έχει πάρει το μήνυμα. Και σίγουρα απο οτι καταλαβα θελει να είσαστε μαζί. Επισης αν καποιος θελει να απιστησει μπορει άνετα να κρυφτει και να μην φανει τίποτα. Θα σε συμβούλευα να στρεψεις το μυαλο σου αλλου και να κανεις καποια πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν , να αφησεις λίγο χρονο και στους δυο σας και να μην ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΒΙΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Να και μια αποψη που ειναι δικαιη , ακομη και οι δολοφονοι στο δικαστηριο , εχουν το δικαιωμα της απολογιας , κι εδω δεν ειναι δικαστηριο , να δικαζουμε ερημην τον υποπτο ......


Αυτο ξαναπες το!! Εμεις οι γυναικες εχουμε ζωηρη φαντασια , καποιες φορες ... :)

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Το καταλαβαινω αυτο, αλλα για να βασανιζεσαι σημαινει οτι τον αγαπας κιολας και επίσης θα σου πω κατι επειδη ειστε απο οτι καταλαβα πολλα χρονια παντρεμενοι αξιζει νομιζεις για ενδειξεις και μονο να καταστρεψετε τοσα χρονια κοινης ζωης ????


Δεν ξέρω. Υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που δεν μπορεί κανείς να τα απαντήσει με σιγουριά. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ειμαι κι εγω παντρεμενη πολυ λιγοτερα χρονια απο οσα εσυ , εμεις εχουμε περασει και πολλες δυσκολιες , δεν ειναι η ζωη μας στρωμενη με ροδοπεταλα, το αντίθετο. Εσεις απο οτι καταλαβα εχετε μια ωραια στρωμενη ζωη . Νομίζω ο σύζυγος σου έχει πάρει το μήνυμα. Και σίγουρα απο οτι καταλαβα θελει να είσαστε μαζί. Επισης αν καποιος θελει να απιστησει μπορει άνετα να κρυφτει και να μην φανει τίποτα. Θα σε συμβούλευα να στρεψεις το μυαλο σου αλλου και να κανεις καποια πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν , να αφησεις λίγο χρονο και στους δυο σας και να μην ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΒΙΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, είναι ζεστά τα λόγια σου. Λυπάμαι για τις δυσκολίες σας.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, είναι ζεστά τα λόγια σου. Λυπάμαι για τις δυσκολίες σας.


Δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστεις! Όλα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι, ετσι ειναι η ζωη. Δεν διαλεγουμε παντα πως θα μας ερθουν τα πραγματα. Ειδικα οταν εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις σοβαρα προβληματα υγειας κλπ . Γι αυτο και εχω αλλαξει λιγο τρόπος σκέψης και ειμαι πιο ρεαλιστικη. Πχ δεν καιγομαι γιατι ειναι το σπιτι ακατάστατο ή γιατί μου χάλασε το φαγητό. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλά και να συνεχίσετε τη ζωη σας μαζί και αγαπημενοι!!!!!!

----------


## elisabet

@ναταλια (σορυ που γράφω κάπως περίεργα, είμαι απο κινητό) εγώ τον παρακαλουσα να πάμε μαζί σε ψυχολόγο ή να του πληρωσω εγώ να παει μόνος του οπου ήθελε κι αρνιόταν. Γιατί κ εμένα εκτός απο άπιστη κτλ κτλ προσπαθουσε να με βγάλει και τρελη . για την ακρίβεια έλεγε πως μπορεί να μαι διχασμένη, η μισή τον αγαπούσα κ η αλλη μισή τον κερατωνα χωρίς να έχω επίγνωση οτι το κάνω!!!

Το σημαντικότερο στοιχειο απο όσα έχει αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα η νοσταλγία είναι για μένα η άρνηση του για ψυχολόγο. Ανθρωπος που αγαπάει και θέλει να σωσει τον γαμο του, κάνει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

Επισης οτι είναι χειριστικος είναι σαφές. 

Το θέμα είναι πως χωρίς αποδείξεις συγκεκριμένες η νοσταλγία θα τρελαθει κ αυτές πρεπει να βρει. 

Αν θες την γνώμη μου νοσταλγία, πήγαινε με τα νερά του, πες του δεν είμαι καλά θα φύγω λιγες μέρες να ηρεμησω. Θα πας σε μια φιλη, γονεις κάπου. Αστον να πιστέψει πως τον πιστεύεις. Κ στη σε του καρτέρι, παρακολούθησε τον παντού, χρειάζεσαι αποδείξεις!! Οχι για να χωρισεις, αυτό μπορείς να το κανεις κ τώρα, αλλά τις χρειάζεται για να μην τρελαθεις!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> @ναταλια (σορυ που γράφω κάπως περίεργα, είμαι απο κινητό) εγώ τον παρακαλουσα να πάμε μαζί σε ψυχολόγο ή να του πληρωσω εγώ να παει μόνος του οπου ήθελε κι αρνιόταν. Γιατί κ εμένα εκτός απο άπιστη κτλ κτλ προσπαθουσε να με βγάλει και τρελη . για την ακρίβεια έλεγε πως μπορεί να μαι διχασμένη, η μισή τον αγαπούσα κ η αλλη μισή τον κερατωνα χωρίς να έχω επίγνωση οτι το κάνω!!!
> 
> Το σημαντικότερο στοιχειο απο όσα έχει αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα η νοσταλγία είναι για μένα η άρνηση του για ψυχολόγο. Ανθρωπος που αγαπάει και θέλει να σωσει τον γαμο του, κάνει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
> 
> Επισης οτι είναι χειριστικος είναι σαφές. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι πως χωρίς αποδείξεις συγκεκριμένες η νοσταλγία θα τρελαθει κ αυτές πρεπει να βρει. 
> 
> Αν θες την γνώμη μου νοσταλγία, πήγαινε με τα νερά του, πες του δεν είμαι καλά θα φύγω λιγες μέρες να ηρεμησω. Θα πας σε μια φιλη, γονεις κάπου. Αστον να πιστέψει πως τον πιστεύεις. Κ στη σε του καρτέρι, παρακολούθησε τον παντού, χρειάζεσαι αποδείξεις!! Οχι για να χωρισεις, αυτό μπορείς να το κανεις κ τώρα, αλλά τις χρειάζεται για να μην τρελαθεις!


Ακριβώς. Και για μένα η άρνηση του για ψυχολόγο είναι κάκιστο σημάδι. Και βρίσκω κι εγω σημαντικό νοσταλγία το να βρεις αποδείξεις για δυο μόνο λόγους: για να μην αμφισβητείς τα λογικά σου αφενός κ για να μαζέψει την ουρά στα σκέλια του λίγο και να τον αναγκασεις να φύγει αυτος απο το σπίτι αφετέρου...δεν το βρίσκω κακή ιδέα αυτό που προτείνει η Ελισάβετ. Απλά φρόντισε να μην σε πάρει χαμπάρι γιατί μετά και θα φυλάγεται και θα έχει και άλλο πάτημα να σε βγάζει τρελή (που το βρίσκω απλά κακοποιητικο αλλά τελοσπαντων).

----------


## νοσταλγία

[QUOTE=ΜΙΜΙ;1004456]Δεν χρειαζεται να με ευχαριστεις! Όλα μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι, ετσι ειναι η ζωη. Δεν διαλεγουμε παντα πως θα μας ερθουν τα πραγματα. Ειδικα οταν εχεις να αντιμετωπισεις σοβαρα προβληματα υγειας κλπ . Γι αυτο και εχω αλλαξει λιγο τρόπος σκέψης και ειμαι πιο ρεαλιστικη. Πχ δεν καιγομαι γιατι ειναι το σπιτι ακατάστατο ή γιατί μου χάλασε το φαγητό. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλά και να συνεχίσετε τη ζωη σας μαζί και αγαπημενοι!!!!!![/QUOTE

Έτσι είναι, Μιμή, δεν είναι όλα πάντα στο χέρι μας. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου και σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για την υγεία σου!

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ακριβώς. Και για μένα η άρνηση του για ψυχολόγο είναι κάκιστο σημάδι. Και βρίσκω κι εγω σημαντικό νοσταλγία το να βρεις αποδείξεις για δυο μόνο λόγους: για να μην αμφισβητείς τα λογικά σου αφενός κ για να μαζέψει την ουρά στα σκέλια του λίγο και να τον αναγκασεις να φύγει αυτος απο το σπίτι αφετέρου...δεν το βρίσκω κακή ιδέα αυτό που προτείνει η Ελισάβετ. Απλά φρόντισε να μην σε πάρει χαμπάρι γιατί μετά και θα φυλάγεται και θα έχει και άλλο πάτημα να σε βγάζει τρελή (που το βρίσκω απλά κακοποιητικο αλλά τελοσπαντων).


Ελισάβετ, Ναταλία, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Θα τη σκεφτώ την πρόταση με τις αποδείξεις. Σίγουρα θα ήταν πιο εύλολο για μένα.

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ, Ναταλία, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Θα τη σκεφτώ την πρόταση με τις αποδείξεις. Σίγουρα θα ήταν πιο εύλολο για μένα.


Μια γνωστή μου που της είχε τύχει κάτι ανάλογο σε γάμο μόλις μερικών μηνών (αν κ προυπήρχε μακρόχρονη σχέση πριν παντρευτούν) έκανε ακριβώς αυτό. Επειδή δεν είχε καμιά απόδειξη και ο τύπος αρνιόταν πεισματικά να παραδεχτεί πως είχε άλλη και προσπαθούσε να την βγάλει τρελή, πήγε με τα νερά του. Έκανε πως τον πίστεψε, το πήρε όλο πάνω της, του είπε πως κατάλαβε πως εκείνη είναι υπερβολική και τα παρεξηγεί όλα κι άρχισε να τον παρακολουθεί παντού. Η κοπέλα δούλευε, χρειάστηκε μέχρι και να πάρει άδεια απτην δουλειά της για να μπορέσει να τον παρακαλουθεί. Ώσπου τον έπιασε στα πράσα και τον πέταξε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες έξω από το σπίτι.

Είναι η μόνη σου ελπίδα για να ηρεμήσεις. Εδώ που έφτασες, χρησιμοποίησε όλα τα μέσα για να ξεμπερδεύεις. Πες του πως η συζήτηση με την ψυχολόγο σε έκανε να σκεφτείς πως είσαι ίσως υπερβολική σε ορισμένα θέματα επειδή έχεις φορτιστεί και πως χρειάζεσαι χρόνο για να ηρεμήσεις και να μην χαλάσεις το σπίτι σου. Βάλε όλη σου την τέχνη. Πες του πως δεν θες να το διαλύσετε για μια βλακεία σουκαι καθησύχασε τον και βρες μια αφορμή να του πεις πως θα λείψεις μερικές μέρες. Αν έχει όντως γκόμενα θα θεωρήσει πως τσίμπησε το κορόιδο και θα βρει ευκαιρία να την δει.

Οφείλω να σου πω πως πριν το κάνεις όμως, θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρη και ξεκάθαρη με τον εαυτό σου για το τι ζητάς να βρεις. Ζητάς να βρεις την αλήθεια, όποια κι αν είναι, δεν ζητάς να βρεις αποδείξεις ενοχής του οπωσδήποτε αν δεν υπάρχουν. Στο λέω γιατί πάλι από προσωπική πείρα (την ίδια τακτική εφάρμοσε κι ο δικός μου για να με "τσακώσει" ) κι έβαλε μέχρι και άνθρωπο δικό του να έρθει να μου την πέσει) ενώ δεν βρήκε απολύτως τίποτα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε κάτι για να βρει...αυτός συνέχιζε να πιστεύει τα δικά του και να φτιάχνει σενάρια. Αν αποφασίσεις λοιπόν να εφαρμόσεις αυτή την μέθοδο, φρόντισε από πριν να είσαι ξεκάθαρη με τον εαυτό σου και αποφασισμένη να δεχτείς το ο, τι προκύψει.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο ξαναπες το!! Εμεις οι γυναικες εχουμε ζωηρη φαντασια , καποιες φορες ... :)



Ενταξει, δεν ειπα οτι λεει ψεμματα η θεματοθετρια , αλλα ακομη και σε διενεξη μεταξυ του κολλητου μου και της κοπελας του , παντα θα παρω και της δυο αποψεις , καιμετα θα βγαλω συμπερασμα ..... θελω ναμαι δικαιος .....
δεν εχω διαβασει την ολη ιστορια της κοπελας , δεν μπορωνα διαβασω 180 ποστ ..........μιλαω γενικα , μπορει καλλιστα να εχει δικιο η κοπελα , μπορει και ναχει καποιο μερος της ευθυνης ......ολα μπορει ......

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Μια γνωστή μου που της είχε τύχει κάτι ανάλογο σε γάμο μόλις μερικών μηνών (αν κ προυπήρχε μακρόχρονη σχέση πριν παντρευτούν) έκανε ακριβώς αυτό. Επειδή δεν είχε καμιά απόδειξη και ο τύπος αρνιόταν πεισματικά να παραδεχτεί πως είχε άλλη και προσπαθούσε να την βγάλει τρελή, πήγε με τα νερά του. Έκανε πως τον πίστεψε, το πήρε όλο πάνω της, του είπε πως κατάλαβε πως εκείνη είναι υπερβολική και τα παρεξηγεί όλα κι άρχισε να τον παρακολουθεί παντού. Η κοπέλα δούλευε, χρειάστηκε μέχρι και να πάρει άδεια απτην δουλειά της για να μπορέσει να τον παρακαλουθεί. Ώσπου τον έπιασε στα πράσα και τον πέταξε με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες έξω από το σπίτι.
> 
> Είναι η μόνη σου ελπίδα για να ηρεμήσεις. Εδώ που έφτασες, χρησιμοποίησε όλα τα μέσα για να ξεμπερδεύεις. Πες του πως η συζήτηση με την ψυχολόγο σε έκανε να σκεφτείς πως είσαι ίσως υπερβολική σε ορισμένα θέματα επειδή έχεις φορτιστεί και πως χρειάζεσαι χρόνο για να ηρεμήσεις και να μην χαλάσεις το σπίτι σου. Βάλε όλη σου την τέχνη. Πες του πως δεν θες να το διαλύσετε για μια βλακεία σουκαι καθησύχασε τον και βρες μια αφορμή να του πεις πως θα λείψεις μερικές μέρες. Αν έχει όντως γκόμενα θα θεωρήσει πως τσίμπησε το κορόιδο και θα βρει ευκαιρία να την δει.
> 
> Οφείλω να σου πω πως πριν το κάνεις όμως, θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρη και ξεκάθαρη με τον εαυτό σου για το τι ζητάς να βρεις. Ζητάς να βρεις την αλήθεια, όποια κι αν είναι, δεν ζητάς να βρεις αποδείξεις ενοχής του οπωσδήποτε αν δεν υπάρχουν. Στο λέω γιατί πάλι από προσωπική πείρα (την ίδια τακτική εφάρμοσε κι ο δικός μου για να με "τσακώσει" ) κι έβαλε μέχρι και άνθρωπο δικό του να έρθει να μου την πέσει) ενώ δεν βρήκε απολύτως τίποτα γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπήρχε κάτι για να βρει...αυτός συνέχιζε να πιστεύει τα δικά του και να φτιάχνει σενάρια. Αν αποφασίσεις λοιπόν να εφαρμόσεις αυτή την μέθοδο, φρόντισε από πριν να είσαι ξεκάθαρη με τον εαυτό σου και αποφασισμένη να δεχτείς το ο, τι προκύψει.


Νομίζω ότι ζητάω να βρω την αλήθεια, Ελισάβετ. Δεν ζητώ να βρω οπωσδήποτε αποδείξεις, μάλλον θα ένιωθα και πιο ανάλαφρα αν δεν έβρισκα τίποτα. Είναι μεγάλο το βάρος της υποψίας. Σε ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ενταξει, δεν ειπα οτι λεει ψεμματα η θεματοθετρια , αλλα ακομη και σε διενεξη μεταξυ του κολλητου μου και της κοπελας του , παντα θα παρω και της δυο αποψεις , καιμετα θα βγαλω συμπερασμα ..... θελω ναμαι δικαιος .....
> δεν εχω διαβασει την ολη ιστορια της κοπελας , δεν μπορωνα διαβασω 180 ποστ ..........μιλαω γενικα , μπορει καλλιστα να εχει δικιο η κοπελα , μπορει και ναχει καποιο μερος της ευθυνης ......ολα μπορει ......


Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα βγήκε σαν να θέλω να κρίνω, να δικάσω ή να καταδικάσω κάποιον, αν έγινε αυτό δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου, τουλάχιστον όχι συνειδητά. Το πρώτο πράγμα που αναρωτιέται μια γυναίκα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και το πρώτο που συζήτησα με την ψυχολόγο μου στο τηλέφωνο πριν την επισκεφτώ, ήτανε ακριβώς αυτό: Τι έκανα λάθος. Άρχισα, λοιπόν, να της αραδιάσω τα λάθη μου. Θα συνέβαινε αυτό αν δεν είχα κάνει λάθη; Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει κάποιον άλλο να ερωτευτεί. Δεν του προσάπτω ότι έχει (μάλλον) συναισθήματα για κάποια άλλη, μόνο την ανειλικρίνεια απέναντί μου.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Δεν ξέρω αν το θέμα βγήκε σαν να θέλω να κρίνω, να δικάσω ή να καταδικάσω κάποιον, αν έγινε αυτό δεν ήταν στις προθέσεις μου, τουλάχιστον όχι συνειδητά. Το πρώτο πράγμα που αναρωτιέται μια γυναίκα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις και το πρώτο που συζήτησα με την ψυχολόγο μου στο τηλέφωνο πριν την επισκεφτώ, ήτανε ακριβώς αυτό: Τι έκανα λάθος. Άρχισα, λοιπόν, να της αραδιάσω τα λάθη μου. Θα συνέβαινε αυτό αν δεν είχα κάνει λάθη; Ίσως ναι, ίσως όχι. *Κανείς δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει κάποιον άλλο να ερωτευτεί. Δεν του προσάπτω ότι έχει (μάλλον) συναισθήματα για κάποια άλλη, μόνο την ανειλικρίνεια απέναντί μου.*


Σίγουρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει κάποιον να ερωτευτεί, ούτε και να τον αναγκάσει να ερωτευτεί. Προσωπικά όμως σίγουρα το προσαπτω να ερωτευτεί κάποιος τρίτο πρόσωπο αν μιλάμε για δεσμευμένο ατομο και το παραπροσαπτω. Πολύ απλά επειδή σημαίνει ότι το ατομο άφησε τον χώρο για να συμβεί ο,τι συνέβη, πήρε την απόφαση να εκθέσει τον εαυτό του στα όποια ερεθίσματα τον έκαναν να "ερωτευτεί". Όποιος δεν το θέλει και όποιος εκτιμάει αυτά που έχει πολύ απλά δεν θα βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση. Δεν είναι θέμα τύχης. Είναι θέμα αυτογνωσίας, αυτοελέγχου και αποφάσεων. Αποφεύγεις να εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου σε ανθρωπους και καταστάσεις που ως μεγάλος νοήμων άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι "επικίνδυνες" για όσα ηδη έχεις και εκτιμάς. Άμα παίζεις με τη φλόγα όμως, πήρες την απόφαση να το κάνεις, δεν το κάνεις τυχαία. Και στο τέλος μπορεί και να καεις. Όποιος νοιαζεται και εκτιμα δεν ενδιαφέρεται να ασχοληθει, ούτε με γάντια ασφαλείας. Πάντα θεωρώ δηλαδη πως υπάρχει το κρίσιμο σημείο που κάποιος παίρνει *αποφαση* σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το τι απόφαση θα είναι τώρα αυτή, είναι άλλο θέμα, και λέει πολλα. Γνώμη μου αυτό. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βλέπω να δικαιολογεις τα αδικαιολόγητα σε καποιον που αγαπας. Τα όποια λάθη σου μπορεί να δικαιολογούν το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος με τον γάμο σας, δεν δικαιολογούν όμως το πώς το διαχειρίστηκε, είχε πολλές επιλογές και εκανε την χειρότερη και την πιο εγωιστική. Επίσης μην παίρνεις όρκο ότι ακόμα και το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος οφείλεται σε λάθη σου. Μπορεί να μην ήταν ικανοποιημένος για δικούς του λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με εσένα...μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι σπασμένα πυθάρια, όσο και ρίχνεις την αγάπη σου και την προσπάθεια σου μέσα 
δεν θα γεμίσουν με τίποτα. Η μπορεί ακόμα και να ηταν μια χαρά ικανοποιημένος, και απλά να θεωρούσε ότι δικαιούται και κάτι παραπάνω, γιατι απλά μπορει...υπάρχουν και αυτοί. Βασικά η οικονομική οργάνωση της οικογένειάς σας όπως μου την περιέγραψες εκεί με παραπέμπει. Επίσης όταν πρωτοεγραψες εδώ μας περιέγραψες την σχέση σας με πολύ καλά λόγια...δεν θα με εξέπληττε να είχε κι εκείνος την ίδια αποψη (άσχετα που άμα βρεις αποδείξεις θα βρει χίλιους τρόπους να κατηγορήσει εσένα για να ρίξει από πάνω του την ευθύνη). Και ακόμα και αν έχει άλλη άποψη πάλι φταίει και πρέπει να του το προσάψεις...γιατί είναι κάτι που σε αφορά άμεσα και το μαθαίνεις τελευταία. Το να λες τα παράπονα σου στη γκόμενα αντί να τα πεις στη γυναίκα σου είναι εκτός απο προδοσία και τελείως ηλίθιο και παράλογο, πως να τολμήσει μετά να κατηγορήσει την απατημενη σύντροφο η οποία απλά δεν ήξερε; Γιατί βλέπω να γράφονται τέτοιες παπαριές εδώ μέσα; λολ Στη περίπτωση σου τουλάχιστον ειμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήξερες πραγματικά, δεν είναι ότι ήξερες και δεν σε ένοιαξε. Γιατι φαίνεσαι από τον τρόπο που γράφεις πολύ διαλλακτική και λογικη και με ενσυναίσθηση. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην λάβεις υπόψη το οποίο απωθημένο η παράπονο σου εξέφραζε ότι είχε...απο οπου και να το πιάσεις δηλαδή, φταίει αυτός για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός της απιστίας του. (αν όντως συμβαίνει). Τέλος. Στο λέω για να ξέρεις οτι δεν φταις, σε κανένα σεναριο, για κανέναν λόγο για το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Σίγουρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει κάποιον να ερωτευτεί, ούτε και να τον αναγκάσει να ερωτευτεί. Προσωπικά όμως σίγουρα το προσαπτω να ερωτευτεί κάποιος τρίτο πρόσωπο αν μιλάμε για δεσμευμένο ατομο και το παραπροσαπτω. Πολύ απλά επειδή σημαίνει ότι το ατομο άφησε τον χώρο για να συμβεί ο,τι συνέβη, πήρε την απόφαση να εκθέσει τον εαυτό του στα όποια ερεθίσματα τον έκαναν να "ερωτευτεί". Όποιος δεν το θέλει και όποιος εκτιμάει αυτά που έχει πολύ απλά δεν θα βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση. Δεν είναι θέμα τύχης. Είναι θέμα αυτογνωσίας, αυτοελέγχου και αποφάσεων. Αποφεύγεις να εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου σε ανθρωπους και καταστάσεις που ως μεγάλος νοήμων άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι "επικίνδυνες" για όσα ηδη έχεις και εκτιμάς. Άμα παίζεις με τη φλόγα όμως, πήρες την απόφαση να το κάνεις, δεν το κάνεις τυχαία. Και στο τέλος μπορεί και να καεις. Όποιος νοιαζεται και εκτιμα δεν ενδιαφέρεται να ασχοληθει, ούτε με γάντια ασφαλείας. Πάντα θεωρώ δηλαδη πως υπάρχει το κρίσιμο σημείο που κάποιος παίρνει *αποφαση* σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το τι απόφαση θα είναι τώρα αυτή, είναι άλλο θέμα, και λέει πολλα. Γνώμη μου αυτό. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βλέπω να δικαιολογεις τα αδικαιολόγητα σε καποιον που αγαπας. Τα όποια λάθη σου μπορεί να δικαιολογούν το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος με τον γάμο σας, δεν δικαιολογούν όμως το πώς το διαχειρίστηκε, είχε πολλές επιλογές και εκανε την χειρότερη και την πιο εγωιστική. Επίσης μην παίρνεις όρκο ότι ακόμα και το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος οφείλεται σε λάθη σου. Μπορεί να μην ήταν ικανοποιημένος για δικούς του λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με εσένα...μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι σπασμένα πυθάρια, όσο και ρίχνεις την αγάπη σου και την προσπάθεια σου μέσα 
> δεν θα γεμίσουν με τίποτα. Η μπορεί ακόμα και να ηταν μια χαρά ικανοποιημένος, και απλά να θεωρούσε ότι δικαιούται και κάτι παραπάνω, γιατι απλά μπορει...υπάρχουν και αυτοί. Βασικά η οικονομική οργάνωση της οικογένειάς σας όπως μου την περιέγραψες εκεί με παραπέμπει. Επίσης όταν πρωτοεγραψες εδώ μας περιέγραψες την σχέση σας με πολύ καλά λόγια...δεν θα με εξέπληττε να είχε κι εκείνος την ίδια αποψη (άσχετα που άμα βρεις αποδείξεις θα βρει χίλιους τρόπους να κατηγορήσει εσένα για να ρίξει από πάνω του την ευθύνη). Και ακόμα και αν έχει άλλη άποψη πάλι φταίει και πρέπει να του το προσάψεις...γιατί είναι κάτι που σε αφορά άμεσα και το μαθαίνεις τελευταία. Το να λες τα παράπονα σου στη γκόμενα αντί να τα πεις στη γυναίκα σου είναι εκτός απο προδοσία και τελείως ηλίθιο και παράλογο, πως να τολμήσει μετά να κατηγορήσει την απατημενη σύντροφο η οποία απλά δεν ήξερε; Γιατί βλέπω να γράφονται τέτοιες παπαριές εδώ μέσα; λολ Στη περίπτωση σου τουλάχιστον ειμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήξερες πραγματικά, δεν είναι ότι ήξερες και δεν σε ένοιαξε. Γιατι φαίνεσαι από τον τρόπο που γράφεις πολύ διαλλακτική και λογικη και με ενσυναίσθηση. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην λάβεις υπόψη το οποίο απωθημένο η παράπονο σου εξέφραζε ότι είχε...απο οπου και να το πιάσεις δηλαδή, φταίει αυτός για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός της απιστίας του. (αν όντως συμβαίνει). Τέλος. Στο λέω για να ξέρεις οτι δεν φταις, σε κανένα σεναριο, για κανέναν λόγο για το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα.


Ναταλία, διάβασα αρκετές φορές το εξαίρετο αυτό κείμενο. Και θα το διαβάζω και στο μέλλον, με βοηθά πολύ. Συμφωνώ σε όλα μαζί σου. Η γνώμη μου για τον άνδρα μου είναι πράγματι (ακόμη;) πολύ θετική. Και ο ίδιος ισχυρίζεται -δεν ξέρω αν το εννοεί- ότι είμαστε ένα εξαιρετικό ζευγάρι και ο σωστός άνθρωπος ο ένας για τον άλλο. Τότε πως και γιατί φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο; Έδωσες κάποιες απαντήσεις. Νιώθω πολύ προβληματισμένη.

----------


## elis

Γυναικα με μυαλο δε γενηθηκε ακομα νομιζω

----------


## elis

Βρηκαμε ακρη οι αντρεσ

----------


## elis

Ηρθε μια βρετανικη υπηρεσια να μασ το λυσει τουσ καλεσα εγω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Σίγουρα κανείς δεν μπορεί να εμποδίσει κάποιον να ερωτευτεί, ούτε και να τον αναγκάσει να ερωτευτεί. Προσωπικά όμως σίγουρα το προσαπτω να ερωτευτεί κάποιος τρίτο πρόσωπο αν μιλάμε για δεσμευμένο ατομο και το παραπροσαπτω. Πολύ απλά επειδή σημαίνει ότι το ατομο άφησε τον χώρο για να συμβεί ο,τι συνέβη, πήρε την απόφαση να εκθέσει τον εαυτό του στα όποια ερεθίσματα τον έκαναν να "ερωτευτεί". Όποιος δεν το θέλει και όποιος εκτιμάει αυτά που έχει πολύ απλά δεν θα βρεθεί σε τέτοια θέση. Δεν είναι θέμα τύχης. Είναι θέμα αυτογνωσίας, αυτοελέγχου και αποφάσεων. Αποφεύγεις να εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου σε ανθρωπους και καταστάσεις που ως μεγάλος νοήμων άνθρωπος καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι "επικίνδυνες" για όσα ηδη έχεις και εκτιμάς. Άμα παίζεις με τη φλόγα όμως, πήρες την απόφαση να το κάνεις, δεν το κάνεις τυχαία. Και στο τέλος μπορεί και να καεις. Όποιος νοιαζεται και εκτιμα δεν ενδιαφέρεται να ασχοληθει, ούτε με γάντια ασφαλείας. Πάντα θεωρώ δηλαδη πως υπάρχει το κρίσιμο σημείο που κάποιος παίρνει *αποφαση* σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Το τι απόφαση θα είναι τώρα αυτή, είναι άλλο θέμα, και λέει πολλα. Γνώμη μου αυτό. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να σε βλέπω να δικαιολογεις τα αδικαιολόγητα σε καποιον που αγαπας. Τα όποια λάθη σου μπορεί να δικαιολογούν το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος με τον γάμο σας, δεν δικαιολογούν όμως το πώς το διαχειρίστηκε, είχε πολλές επιλογές και εκανε την χειρότερη και την πιο εγωιστική. Επίσης μην παίρνεις όρκο ότι ακόμα και το ότι δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος οφείλεται σε λάθη σου. Μπορεί να μην ήταν ικανοποιημένος για δικούς του λόγους που δεν έχουν να κάνουν με εσένα...μερικοί άνθρωποι είναι σπασμένα πυθάρια, όσο και ρίχνεις την αγάπη σου και την προσπάθεια σου μέσα 
> δεν θα γεμίσουν με τίποτα. Η μπορεί ακόμα και να ηταν μια χαρά ικανοποιημένος, και απλά να θεωρούσε ότι δικαιούται και κάτι παραπάνω, γιατι απλά μπορει...υπάρχουν και αυτοί. Βασικά η οικονομική οργάνωση της οικογένειάς σας όπως μου την περιέγραψες εκεί με παραπέμπει. Επίσης όταν πρωτοεγραψες εδώ μας περιέγραψες την σχέση σας με πολύ καλά λόγια...δεν θα με εξέπληττε να είχε κι εκείνος την ίδια αποψη (άσχετα που άμα βρεις αποδείξεις θα βρει χίλιους τρόπους να κατηγορήσει εσένα για να ρίξει από πάνω του την ευθύνη). Και ακόμα και αν έχει άλλη άποψη πάλι φταίει και πρέπει να του το προσάψεις...γιατί είναι κάτι που σε αφορά άμεσα και το μαθαίνεις τελευταία. Το να λες τα παράπονα σου στη γκόμενα αντί να τα πεις στη γυναίκα σου είναι εκτός απο προδοσία και τελείως ηλίθιο και παράλογο, πως να τολμήσει μετά να κατηγορήσει την απατημενη σύντροφο η οποία απλά δεν ήξερε; Γιατί βλέπω να γράφονται τέτοιες παπαριές εδώ μέσα; λολ Στη περίπτωση σου τουλάχιστον ειμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν ήξερες πραγματικά, δεν είναι ότι ήξερες και δεν σε ένοιαξε. Γιατι φαίνεσαι από τον τρόπο που γράφεις πολύ διαλλακτική και λογικη και με ενσυναίσθηση. Δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην λάβεις υπόψη το οποίο απωθημένο η παράπονο σου εξέφραζε ότι είχε...απο οπου και να το πιάσεις δηλαδή, φταίει αυτός για το συγκεκριμένο γεγονός της απιστίας του. (αν όντως συμβαίνει). Τέλος. Στο λέω για να ξέρεις οτι δεν φταις, σε κανένα σεναριο, για κανέναν λόγο για το συγκεκριμένο πράγμα.


Σωστα τα λες Ναταλια. Οσες περιοδους ημουνα καλα και σε φαση δε θελω ουτε σχεση ουτε ερωτες (οχι λογω απογοητευσης κτλ), απλα θα στο πω δεν πα να εκαναν κολοτουμπες, απαρατηρητες ολες. Ερωτευεσαι οταν ψαχνεσαι να ερωτευθεις, αλλιως δε χωραει τιποτα. Τουλαχιστον εγω οσες φορες εκανα σχεση και ερωτευθηκα, το ζητησα πρωτα, ψαχνομουν.

----------


## Remedy

> Σωστα τα λες Ναταλια. Οσες περιοδους ημουνα καλα και σε φαση δε θελω ουτε σχεση ουτε ερωτες (οχι λογω απογοητευσης κτλ), απλα θα στο πω δεν πα να εκαναν κολοτουμπες, απαρατηρητες ολες. Ερωτευεσαι οταν ψαχνεσαι να ερωτευθεις, αλλιως δε χωραει τιποτα. Τουλαχιστον εγω οσες φορες εκανα σχεση και ερωτευθηκα, το ζητησα πρωτα, ψαχνομουν.


δεν υπαρχει μονο ο ερωτας, γιωργο. αν απιστουσε καποιος επειδη ερωτευθηκε θα ηταν απλα και ξεκαθαρα τα πραγματα. θα εφευγε.
υπαρχει και η απληστια, ο εγωισμος, η σιγουρια καποιου που νομιζει οτι εχει βαλει την ζωη του στον αυτοματο πιλοτο και ο συντροφος του θα ειναι παντα στην θεση του, οτι μλκια κι αν κανει αυτος, γιατι ειναι εξυπνος και θα την καλυψει και θα εχει και την πιτα και τον σκυλο.
το ειπε και η νατ. υπαρχουν κι αυτοι που απλα θελουν και κατι επιπλεον απο αυτο που γουσταρουν, απλα επειδη μπορουν.
η νοσταλγια ομως δεν φταιει σε κατι, *ΑΝ* οντως εχει συμβει κατι.

----------


## elisabet

> Σωστα τα λες Ναταλια. Οσες περιοδους ημουνα καλα και σε φαση δε θελω ουτε σχεση ουτε ερωτες (οχι λογω απογοητευσης κτλ), απλα θα στο πω δεν πα να εκαναν κολοτουμπες, απαρατηρητες ολες. Ερωτευεσαι οταν ψαχνεσαι να ερωτευθεις, αλλιως δε χωραει τιποτα. Τουλαχιστον εγω οσες φορες εκανα σχεση και ερωτευθηκα, το ζητησα πρωτα, ψαχνομουν.


Εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτό. Μου χει τύχει να ερωτευτώ και σε περιόδους που καθόλου δεν το έψαχνα ή δεν το είχα στο νου μου. Μην σου πω μόνο τότε ερωτεύομαι! Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι κάτι που προγραμματίζεται.
Απτην αλλη, καταταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει η Ναταλία. Όταν είσαι δοσμένος σε μια σχέση ολοκληρωτικά και το μυαλό σου είναι εκεί, ναι είναι δύσκολο εως απίθανο να σου συμβεί να ερωτευτείς κάποιον άλλον. Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε πως οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και οι ερωτικές εν προκειμένω, δεν είναι στατικές, δεν είναι είμαι ερωτευμένος/ η σήμερα και θα είμαι και αύριο και μεθαύριο και του χρόνου. Τα συναισθήματα μας αλλάζουν συνεχώς και οι σχέσεις μας επίσης περνάνε από διάφορα στάδια, ειδικά δε οταν μιλάμε για μια μακροχρόνια σχέση/γάμο όπου στην μέση μπαίνουν και η καθημερινότητα, η ρουτίνα, τα προβλήματα κοκ Υπάρχει ζευγάρι που να μην περνάει διαστήματα κρίσης/ απομάκρυνσης; Η εντιμότητα ενός ανθρώπου δεν κρίνεται απτο αν θα ερωτευτεί κάποιον άλλον σε ένα τέτοιο διάστημα πχ, η εντιμότητα του και ο σεβασμός του προς τον/την σύντροφο κρίνεται από το πώς θα το χειριστεί αυτό; Θα το χειριστεί με ειλικρίνεια και θάρρος; Θα προσπαθήσει να το κρύψει κάτω απ' το χαλί; Θα επιλέξει να σε δουλεύει κάτω απτην μύτη σου; Από αυτά φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος και η ποιότητα του και το πόσο σε σέβεται και σένα και τον εαυτό του.

Η μεγαλύτερης μορφής προδοσία για μένα είναι όταν τα συναισθήματα του άλλου απέναντι μου έχουν αλλάξει κι εκείνος επιλέγει να με αφήνει να πιστεύω πως όλα είναι καλά. Στην περίπτωση της θεματόθετριας ΑΝ όντως την απατά, το μεγαλύτερο φάουλ του για μένα είναι οτι την άφησε να πιστεύει τόσο καιρό πως η σχέση τους είναι τέλεια. Την άφησε να ζει μέσα σε μια φούσκα με κίνδυνο να σπάσει ανα πάσα στιγμή. Και η πορεία μετά αυτή για όποιον την ακολουθεί είναι μονόδρομος. Μετά φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να παραδεχτεί πως την απατά, φυσικά και θα προσπαθήσει να την βγάλει τρελή ή οτι άλλο χρειαστεί για να μην αποκαλυφθεί ο ίδιος και η φούσκα που είχε φτιάξει.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Σωστα τα λες Ναταλια. Οσες περιοδους ημουνα καλα και σε φαση δε θελω ουτε σχεση ουτε ερωτες (οχι λογω απογοητευσης κτλ), απλα θα στο πω δεν πα να εκαναν κολοτουμπες, απαρατηρητες ολες. Ερωτευεσαι οταν ψαχνεσαι να ερωτευθεις, αλλιως δε χωραει τιποτα. Τουλαχιστον εγω οσες φορες εκανα σχεση και ερωτευθηκα, το ζητησα πρωτα, ψαχνομουν.


Νομίζω, Γιώργο, ότι αυτό που λες δεν είναι αντίθετο με αυτό που λέει παρακάτω η Ελισάβετ, απλά υπάρχουν πολλές διαφορετικές ανθρώπινες συμπεριφορές, διαφέρει η ψυχοσύνθεση από άτομο σε άτομο. Κάποιοι δεν μπορούν να ερωτευτούν αν δεν το θέλουν, σε άλλους πάλι συμβαίνει χωρίς να το επιδιώξουν.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> δεν υπαρχει μονο ο ερωτας, γιωργο. αν απιστουσε καποιος επειδη ερωτευθηκε θα ηταν απλα και ξεκαθαρα τα πραγματα. θα εφευγε.
> υπαρχει και η απληστια, ο εγωισμος, η σιγουρια καποιου που νομιζει οτι εχει βαλει την ζωη του στον αυτοματο πιλοτο και ο συντροφος του θα ειναι παντα στην θεση του, οτι μλκια κι αν κανει αυτος, γιατι ειναι εξυπνος και θα την καλυψει και θα εχει και την πιτα και τον σκυλο.
> το ειπε και η νατ. υπαρχουν κι αυτοι που απλα θελουν και κατι επιπλεον απο αυτο που γουσταρουν, απλα επειδη μπορουν.
> η νοσταλγια ομως δεν φταιει σε κατι, *ΑΝ* οντως εχει συμβει κατι.


Ρέμεντυ, δεν ξέρω αν θα έφευγε οπωσδήποτε κάποιος που ερωτεύτηκε. Ζω σε μια καθολική χώρα και γνωρίζω πολλές περιπτώσεις γυναικών κι ανδρών ερωτευμένων που άντεξαν να ζούν σε παράλληλες σχέσεις. Σε μας δεν τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, αλλά δεν φεύγουν όλοι οι ερωτευμένοι. Με τη δεύτερη παράγραφο συμφωνώ. 
Και μια παρόμοια ιστορία: Χθες συνάντησα έναν γνωστό ο οποίος έχασε σε δυο μήνες 30 κιλά. Είχε χρόνια ολόκληρα παράλληλη σχέση, μεγάλος έρωτας, αλλά αγαπούσε και τη γυναίκα του. Τελικά τον χώρισε η παράλληλη σχέση όταν κατάλαβε ότι δεν θα χωρίσει ποτέ για να την παντρευτεί. Λίγο αργότερα κατέθεσε και η γυναίκα του αίτηση διαζυγίου και τώρα κυκλοφορεί σαν ράκος με μια τρίτη γυναίκα. Το μελαγχολικό βλέμμα του με πάγωσε. Ήταν γενικά η σκιά του εαυτού του. Πάντα μου προξενούσε εντύπωση πως μπορεί κανείς να ζει έτσι. Κι αν και τον κατέκρινα και δεν είχα την παραμικρή κατανόηση γι αυτά που έκανε, χθες τον καταλυπήθηκα. Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Εγώ διαφωνώ με αυτό. Μου χει τύχει να ερωτευτώ και σε περιόδους που καθόλου δεν το έψαχνα ή δεν το είχα στο νου μου. Μην σου πω μόνο τότε ερωτεύομαι! Δεν πιστεύω πως είναι κάτι που προγραμματίζεται.
> Απτην αλλη, καταταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει η Ναταλία. Όταν είσαι δοσμένος σε μια σχέση ολοκληρωτικά και το μυαλό σου είναι εκεί, ναι είναι δύσκολο εως απίθανο να σου συμβεί να ερωτευτείς κάποιον άλλον. Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω. Αλλά μην ξεχνάμε πως οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις και οι ερωτικές εν προκειμένω, δεν είναι στατικές, δεν είναι είμαι ερωτευμένος/ η σήμερα και θα είμαι και αύριο και μεθαύριο και του χρόνου. Τα συναισθήματα μας αλλάζουν συνεχώς και οι σχέσεις μας επίσης περνάνε από διάφορα στάδια, ειδικά δε οταν μιλάμε για μια μακροχρόνια σχέση/γάμο όπου στην μέση μπαίνουν και η καθημερινότητα, η ρουτίνα, τα προβλήματα κοκ Υπάρχει ζευγάρι που να μην περνάει διαστήματα κρίσης/ απομάκρυνσης; Η εντιμότητα ενός ανθρώπου δεν κρίνεται απτο αν θα ερωτευτεί κάποιον άλλον σε ένα τέτοιο διάστημα πχ, η εντιμότητα του και ο σεβασμός του προς τον/την σύντροφο κρίνεται από το πώς θα το χειριστεί αυτό; Θα το χειριστεί με ειλικρίνεια και θάρρος; Θα προσπαθήσει να το κρύψει κάτω απ' το χαλί; Θα επιλέξει να σε δουλεύει κάτω απτην μύτη σου; Από αυτά φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος και η ποιότητα του και το πόσο σε σέβεται και σένα και τον εαυτό του.
> 
> Η μεγαλύτερης μορφής προδοσία για μένα είναι όταν τα συναισθήματα του άλλου απέναντι μου έχουν αλλάξει κι εκείνος επιλέγει να με αφήνει να πιστεύω πως όλα είναι καλά. Στην περίπτωση της θεματόθετριας ΑΝ όντως την απατά, το μεγαλύτερο φάουλ του για μένα είναι οτι την άφησε να πιστεύει τόσο καιρό πως η σχέση τους είναι τέλεια. Την άφησε να ζει μέσα σε μια φούσκα με κίνδυνο να σπάσει ανα πάσα στιγμή. Και η πορεία μετά αυτή για όποιον την ακολουθεί είναι μονόδρομος. Μετά φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να παραδεχτεί πως την απατά, φυσικά και θα προσπαθήσει να την βγάλει τρελή ή οτι άλλο χρειαστεί για να μην αποκαλυφθεί ο ίδιος και η φούσκα που είχε φτιάξει.


Άσχετα με το αν γίνεται ή όχι να ερωτευτεί κανείς όταν δεν το επιδιώκει, το θέμα είναι πράγματι, Ελισάβετ, το πως το διαχειρίζεται κι όχι το γεγονός ότι του συνέβη. Κάποια στιγμή οφείλει να έχει το θάρρος να πει στο/στη σύντροφό του, λυπάμαι πολύ, μου συνέβη. Πως προχωράμε τώρα; Πιστεύω ότι αυτοί που το κρύβουν δεν έχουν τη διάθεση να σταματήσουν με την παράλληλη σχέση ή δεν είναι ακόμα βέβαιοι αν μπορούν να ζήσουν με την παράλληλη σχέση ή πιστεύουν για ναρκισσιστικούς λόγους ότι μπορεί να έχουν και τα δυο. Στη διαχείριση του θέματος φαίνεται κι ο χαρακτήρας του ανθρώπου.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Ενταξει, δεν ειπα οτι λεει ψεμματα η θεματοθετρια , αλλα ακομη και σε διενεξη μεταξυ του κολλητου μου και της κοπελας του , παντα θα παρω και της δυο αποψεις , καιμετα θα βγαλω συμπερασμα ..... θελω ναμαι δικαιος .....
> δεν εχω διαβασει την ολη ιστορια της κοπελας , δεν μπορωνα διαβασω 180 ποστ ..........μιλαω γενικα , μπορει καλλιστα να εχει δικιο η κοπελα , μπορει και ναχει καποιο μερος της ευθυνης ......ολα μπορει ......


Δεν αναφερομαι στη Νοσταλγια, γενικά μιλάω , σιγουρα μπορει να εχει και δικιο

----------


## Remedy

> Άσχετα με το αν γίνεται ή όχι να ερωτευτεί κανείς όταν δεν το επιδιώκει, το θέμα είναι πράγματι, Ελισάβετ, το πως το διαχειρίζεται κι όχι το γεγονός ότι του συνέβη. Κάποια στιγμή οφείλει να έχει το θάρρος να πει στο/στη σύντροφό του, λυπάμαι πολύ, μου συνέβη. Πως προχωράμε τώρα; Πιστεύω ότι αυτοί που το κρύβουν δεν έχουν τη διάθεση να σταματήσουν με την παράλληλη σχέση ή δεν είναι ακόμα βέβαιοι αν μπορούν να ζήσουν με την παράλληλη σχέση ή πιστεύουν για ναρκισσιστικούς λόγους ότι μπορεί να έχουν και τα δυο. Στη διαχείριση του θέματος φαίνεται κι ο χαρακτήρας του ανθρώπου.


πιστευω οτι δυο διαφορετικες κατηγοριες δεν προκειται να στο πουν.
αυτοι, που οπως λες δεν εχουν σκοπο να σταματησουν, επομενως αν στο πουν, μετα πρεπει να ειναι αμεμπτη η συμπεριφορα τους και δεν γινεται, κι αυτοι που ειχαν ακτι εντελως ασημαντο κι οχι ερωτα η σχεση (ξεπετα πχ) που δεν θελουν με τπτ να σκιασουν την σχεση τους με αυτο, να τους αμφισβητησεις κλπ.
προτιμουν να το αφησουν πισω χωρις εξομολογησεις.
θα στο πει μονο αυτος που το θεωρει σημαντικο για τον ιδιο και σκοπευει και να σε χωρισει. κανεις αλλος.
συμφωνω απολυτα πως στην διαχειριση του θεματος φαινονται και οι προσωπικοτητες.
μεγα καμπανακι να τον εχεις σωστα υποψιαστει και να σε βγαζει τρελη. πολυ ανανδρο.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> πιστευω οτι δυο διαφορετικες κατηγοριες δεν προκειται να στο πουν.
> αυτοι, που οπως λες δεν εχουν σκοπο να σταματησουν, επομενως αν στο πουν, μετα πρεπει να ειναι αμεμπτη η συμπεριφορα τους και δεν γινεται, κι αυτοι που ειχαν ακτι εντελως ασημαντο κι οχι ερωτα η σχεση (ξεπετα πχ) που δεν θελουν με τπτ να σκιασουν την σχεση τους με αυτο, να τους αμφισβητησεις κλπ.
> προτιμουν να το αφησουν πισω χωρις εξομολογησεις.
> θα στο πει μονο αυτος που το θεωρει σημαντικο για τον ιδιο και σκοπευει και να σε χωρισει. κανεις αλλος.
> συμφωνω απολυτα πως στην διαχειριση του θεματος φαινονται και οι προσωπικοτητες.
> μεγα καμπανακι να τον εχεις σωστα υποψιαστει και να σε βγαζει τρελη. πολυ ανανδρο.


Ναι, είναι δειλία, αλλά και έλλειψη σεβασμού. Γιατί έτσι σου αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό σου και την κοινή σχέση, ενώ εκείνος αποφασίζει και για τα δυο μόνος του. Σου αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα ενεργής συμμετοχής, σε αναγκάζει να γίνεσαι παθητικός αποδέκτης μιας κατάστασης την οποία υποψιάζεσαι, αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις. Η ταλαιπωρία τραβάει σε μάκρος, γίνεται μια ανοιχτή πληγή. Επίσης επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις με σιγουριά, δεν μπορείς και να κλείσεις -με πολύ πόνο ασφαλώς- μέσα σου το θέμα. Όταν πήρα την απόφαση να ψάξω ένα δωμάτιο, πήγα στην ψυχολόγο μου πολύ χαρούμενη. Με ρώτησε το λόγο και της είπα ότι χάρη στην απόφαση που πήρα, σταμάτησα να νιώθω παθητικό έρμαιο της κατάστασης και ένιωσα ενεργό μέλος μιας ιστορίας που -ναι μεν- δεν επέλεξα, αλλά στην οποία είχα τη δυνατότητα επιτέλους να πάρω θέση. Οι απειλές του για αυτοκτονία με γύρισαν πάλι πολύ πίσω, με ξανάκαναν έρμαιο της κατάστασης.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι, είναι δειλία, αλλά και έλλειψη σεβασμού. Γιατί έτσι σου αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα να πάρεις αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό σου και την κοινή σχέση, ενώ εκείνος αποφασίζει και για τα δυο μόνος του. Σου αφαιρεί τη δυνατότητα ενεργής συμμετοχής, σε αναγκάζει να γίνεσαι παθητικός αποδέκτης μιας κατάστασης την οποία υποψιάζεσαι, αλλά δεν γνωρίζεις. Η ταλαιπωρία τραβάει σε μάκρος, γίνεται μια ανοιχτή πληγή. Επίσης επειδή δεν γνωρίζεις με σιγουριά, δεν μπορείς και να κλείσεις -με πολύ πόνο ασφαλώς- μέσα σου το θέμα. Όταν πήρα την απόφαση να ψάξω ένα δωμάτιο, πήγα στην ψυχολόγο μου πολύ χαρούμενη. Με ρώτησε το λόγο και της είπα ότι χάρη στην απόφαση που πήρα, σταμάτησα να νιώθω παθητικό έρμαιο της κατάστασης και ένιωσα ενεργό μέλος μιας ιστορίας που -ναι μεν- δεν επέλεξα, αλλά στην οποία είχα τη δυνατότητα επιτέλους να πάρω θέση. *Οι απειλές του για αυτοκτονία με γύρισαν πάλι πολύ πίσω, με ξανάκαναν έρμαιο της κατάστασης*.


Και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελε και θέλει να πετυχαίνει με αυτές τις απειλές του. Συνεχίζεις να λειτουργείς ως μέλος μιας ομάδας, ως σύμμαχος του, ως άτομο που οι αποφάσεις του αφορούν τον άλλον και είναι δεμένες με την ζωή του άλλου, ενώ εκείνος δρα ως μονάδα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Δώσε σημασία σε αυτή την διαφορά και αποφάσισε αν θέλεις η αν δικαιούσαι να δράσεις κι εσύ ως μονάδα για το δικό σου το καλό. 
Αυτά τα πισπγυρισματα πιστεύω ότι εν μέρει τα κάνεις όχι μόνο επειδή φοβάσαι μην αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορείς/δεν ξερεις πως/δεν θέλεις να ενεργήσεις ως μονάδα για τη πάρτη σου. Όταν πάρεις χαμπάρι πόσο μόνη είσαι τότε δεν θα σε νοιάζουν πια τέτοιες προφάσεις.

----------


## elis

Ναταλακι κι εγω μοναδα ειμαι θεσ να γινουμε δυο μοναδεσ

----------


## elis

Ναταλακι πρεπει να το ξεπερασα να ξερεισ οποιοσ θελει να του πω τον γιατρο να ρωτησει πινω καφεδεσ κ περπαταω γτ ημουν στρατιωτησ κι εμεινε κουσουρι

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/oqBH-NsHIJU

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελε και θέλει να πετυχαίνει με αυτές τις απειλές του. Συνεχίζεις να λειτουργείς ως μέλος μιας ομάδας, ως σύμμαχος του, ως άτομο που οι αποφάσεις του αφορούν τον άλλον και είναι δεμένες με την ζωή του άλλου, ενώ εκείνος δρα ως μονάδα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Δώσε σημασία σε αυτή την διαφορά και αποφάσισε αν θέλεις η αν δικαιούσαι να δράσεις κι εσύ ως μονάδα για το δικό σου το καλό. 
> Αυτά τα πισπγυρισματα πιστεύω ότι εν μέρει τα κάνεις όχι μόνο επειδή φοβάσαι μην αυτοκτονήσει, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορείς/δεν ξερεις πως/δεν θέλεις να ενεργήσεις ως μονάδα για τη πάρτη σου. Όταν πάρεις χαμπάρι πόσο μόνη είσαι τότε δεν θα σε νοιάζουν πια τέτοιες προφάσεις.


Ναι, λειτουργούσα (εδώ και δυο μέρες απομακρύνθηκα ψυχικά τελείως από αυτόν) ακόμα σαν μέλος μιας ομάδας. Χθες μίλησα με την ψυχολόγο μου, η οποία μου είπε ότι η απειλή δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε χειριστική, αλλά -καθότι κανείς δεν αυτοκτονεί επειδή η γυναίκα του δεν τον εμπιστεύεται πλέον - το πιθανότερο είναι να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σε μια στιγμή που νιώθει ότι εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που δημιουργήθηκε και νιώθει ενοχές. Ρώτησα την ψυχολόγο αν είναι καλή ιδέα να του πω ότι εγώ βρήκα κάποιον άλλο με τον οποίο είμαι ευτυχισμένη, αυτό δεν ισχύει, αλλά θα τον έκανε να νιώθει λιγότερες ενοχές. Δεν το θεώρησε καλή ιδέα. Για μένα επήλθε πλέον ο εσωτερικός χωρισμός επιτέλους και ήταν καιρός γιατί βασανιζόμουν πολλούς μήνες και πισωγυρνούσα συνέχεια. Και τώρα είναι πολύ δύσκολα, αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο. 
Για τα πρακτικά του θέματος δεν έγιναν ακόμα συζητήσεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι, λειτουργούσα (εδώ και δυο μέρες απομακρύνθηκα ψυχικά τελείως από αυτόν) ακόμα σαν μέλος μιας ομάδας. Χθες μίλησα με την ψυχολόγο μου, η οποία μου είπε ότι η απειλή δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε χειριστική, αλλά -καθότι κανείς δεν αυτοκτονεί επειδή η γυναίκα του δεν τον εμπιστεύεται πλέον - το πιθανότερο είναι να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σε μια στιγμή που νιώθει ότι εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που δημιουργήθηκε και νιώθει ενοχές. Ρώτησα την ψυχολόγο αν είναι καλή ιδέα να του πω ότι εγώ βρήκα κάποιον άλλο με τον οποίο είμαι ευτυχισμένη, αυτό δεν ισχύει, αλλά θα τον έκανε να νιώθει λιγότερες ενοχές. Δεν το θεώρησε καλή ιδέα. Για μένα επήλθε πλέον ο εσωτερικός χωρισμός επιτέλους και ήταν καιρός γιατί βασανιζόμουν πολλούς μήνες και πισωγυρνούσα συνέχεια. Και τώρα είναι πολύ δύσκολα, αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο. 
> Για τα πρακτικά του θέματος δεν έγιναν ακόμα συζητήσεις.


δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ψαχνεις τροπους να του μειωσεις τις ενοχες.
αν οντως σε εξαπατησε καλα κανει κι εχει ενοχες. γιατι να μην εχει;
αν ειναι αθωος, για ποιο πραγμα εχει ενοχες δηλαδη;
αν φοβασαι οτι θα αυτοκτονησει επειδη σε απειλει με αυτο, τα ειπαμε. ειδοποιεις την αστυνομια να τον πανε σε ψυσχιατρο να σιγουρευτεις οτι ειναι ασφαλης.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ψαχνεις τροπους να του μειωσεις τις ενοχες.
> αν οντως σε εξαπατησε καλα κανει κι εχει ενοχες. γιατι να μην εχει;
> αν ειναι αθωος, για ποιο πραγμα εχει ενοχες δηλαδη;
> αν φοβασαι οτι θα αυτοκτονησει επειδη σε απειλει με αυτο, τα ειπαμε. ειδοποιεις την αστυνομια να τον πανε σε ψυσχιατρο να σιγουρευτεις οτι ειναι ασφαλης.


Για δυο λόγους Ρέμεντυ: α) αν κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του, θα νιώθω εγώ υπεύθυνη και δεν θα μπορώ να ζήσω με αυτή τη σκέψη β) επειδή έχω παιδιά και θέλω να έχουν πατέρα για πολλά-πολλά χρόνια ακόμα

----------


## Remedy

> Για δυο λόγους Ρέμεντυ: α) αν κάνει κακό στον εαυτό του, θα νιώθω εγώ υπεύθυνη και δεν θα μπορώ να ζήσω με αυτή τη σκέψη β) επειδή έχω παιδιά και θέλω να έχουν πατέρα για πολλά-πολλά χρόνια ακόμα


1. αυτα τα δυο παιρνουν σαν δεδομενο τον κινδυνο αυτοκτονιας, ενω μια επισκεψη του στον ψυχιατρο, θα σου λυσει την απορια αν κινδυνευει η οχι, αλλα δεν βλεπω να δραστηριοποιεισαι επ αυτου.

2. ΛΑΘΟΣ θα νοιωθεις υπευθυνη για το κακο που ισως παθει. δεν του ειπες εσυ να ξενοπηδηξει. δικη του αποφαση και δικη του πραξη ηταν.
δεν ειναι λογικο για μια δικη του πραξη να σε κραταει ομηρο κοντα του με την απειλη της αυτοκτονιας.
αυτο ειναι ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ και οχι ευθυνη δικη σου.
για κατσε βρε νοσταλγια. αν καποιος μου πει οτι η θα του κατσω η θα πηδηξει στο κενο, ειμαι υπευθυνη για τον θανατο του αν δεν του κατσω;. συγνωμη αλλα εχεις διαστρεβλωση στην σκεψη σου. πρεπει να το συζητησεις με τον θεραπευτη σουα υτο.

3. παρολο που δεν πιστευω οτι κινδυνευει απο αυτοκτονια ο ανδρας σου, ακομα κι αν κατι κακο (χτυπα ξυλο) του συμβει, καταλαβαινω οτι εχετε πολυ μεγαλα παιδια. σιγουρα πανω απο 20 χρονων, μπορει και πανω απο τα 30. μια χαρα θα τα καταφερουν...

----------


## νοσταλγία

> 1. αυτα τα δυο παιρνουν σαν δεδομενο τον κινδυνο αυτοκτονιας, ενω μια επισκεψη του στον ψυχιατρο, θα σου λυσει την απορια αν κινδυνευει η οχι, αλλα δεν βλεπω να δραστηριοποιεισαι επ αυτου.
> 
> 2. ΛΑΘΟΣ θα νοιωθεις υπευθυνη για το κακο που ισως παθει. δεν του ειπες εσυ να ξενοπηδηξει. δικη του αποφαση και δικη του πραξη ηταν.
> δεν ειναι λογικο για μια δικη του πραξη να σε κραταει ομηρο κοντα του με την απειλη της αυτοκτονιας.
> αυτο ειναι ΕΚΒΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΟΣ και οχι ευθυνη δικη σου.
> για κατσε βρε νοσταλγια. αν καποιος μου πει οτι η θα του κατσω η θα πηδηξει στο κενο, ειμαι υπευθυνη για τον θανατο του αν δεν του κατσω;. συγνωμη αλλα εχεις διαστρεβλωση στην σκεψη σου. πρεπει να το συζητησεις με τον θεραπευτη σουα υτο.
> 
> 3. παρολο που δεν πιστευω οτι κινδυνευει απο αυτοκτονια ο ανδρας σου, ακομα κι αν κατι κακο (χτυπα ξυλο) του συμβει, καταλαβαινω οτι εχετε πολυ μεγαλα παιδια. σιγουρα πανω απο 20 χρονων, μπορει και πανω απο τα 30. μια χαρα θα τα καταφερουν...


Ρέμεντυ, εδώ δεν ήθελε να πάμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, σιγά μην τον πείσω για ψυχίατρο. Το θέμα της ευθύνης το ψιλοσυζητήσαμε με την ψυχολόγο, η οποία το βλέπει όπως κι εσύ. Θα το συνεχίσουμε στην επόμενη επίσκεψη. Επίσης δεν θέλω να ανοίξω ξανά το θέμα "αποδείξεις", καθότι έπαθα μια πατάτα το Σάββατο και τον υποψιάστηκα άδικα και τώρα είμαι η "φαντασιόπληκτη". Αν είχα χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις, το θέμα θα ήταν διαφορετικό, θα έλεγα, έκανες αυτό κι ανέλαβε τώρα τις ευθύνες σου. Τώρα η θέση μου είναι η θέση μιας γυναίκας ζηλιάρας που κατηγορεί άδικα το σύζυγό της και αυτή θα φταίει για ό,τι κι αν συμβεί. Γι αυτό και η ψυχολόγος έφτασε στο σημείο να μου πει "πάρτε ένα ντεντεκτιβ" για να καταλήξει βέβαια ότι αυτή η ιστορία με το ντετέκτιβ και τα πρακτικά προβλήματα (δεν μπορώ να τα αναφέρω εδώ) θα μου κοστίσει 7.000 ευρώ και μπορεί και στο τέλος να μου πει ότι μέσα σε μια βδομάδα δεν ανακάλυψα τίποτα. Έτσι ουσιαστικά το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να πω ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω μαζί του γιατί δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι πλέον και η εμπιστοσύνη είναι σοβαρό στοιχείο μιας σχέσης. Όσο για τα παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν είναι κανείς μεγάλος στα 18 του ή στα είκοσί του για να χάσει τον πατέρα του. Εγώ έχασα πολύ αργότερα τους γονείς μου και ήταν πολύ βαρύ παρόλη την προχωρημένη ηλικία μου. Θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό βήμα το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα επιτέλους να αποστασιοποιηθώ εσωτερικά από αυτόν και παρόλο που είναι πολύ δύσκολο, νιώθω καλύτερα έτσι.

----------


## Remedy

> Ρέμεντυ, εδώ δεν ήθελε να πάμε σε σύμβουλο γάμου, σιγά μην τον πείσω για ψυχίατρο. Το θέμα της ευθύνης το ψιλοσυζητήσαμε με την ψυχολόγο, η οποία το βλέπει όπως κι εσύ. Θα το συνεχίσουμε στην επόμενη επίσκεψη. Επίσης δεν θέλω να ανοίξω ξανά το θέμα "αποδείξεις", καθότι έπαθα μια πατάτα το Σάββατο και τον υποψιάστηκα άδικα και τώρα είμαι η "φαντασιόπληκτη". Αν είχα χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις, το θέμα θα ήταν διαφορετικό, θα έλεγα, έκανες αυτό κι ανέλαβε τώρα τις ευθύνες σου. Τώρα η θέση μου είναι η θέση μιας γυναίκας ζηλιάρας που κατηγορεί άδικα το σύζυγό της και αυτή θα φταίει για ό,τι κι αν συμβεί. Γι αυτό και η ψυχολόγος έφτασε στο σημείο να μου πει "πάρτε ένα ντεντεκτιβ" για να καταλήξει βέβαια ότι αυτή η ιστορία με το ντετέκτιβ και τα πρακτικά προβλήματα (δεν μπορώ να τα αναφέρω εδώ) θα μου κοστίσει 7.000 ευρώ και μπορεί και στο τέλος να μου πει ότι μέσα σε μια βδομάδα δεν ανακάλυψα τίποτα. Έτσι ουσιαστικά το μόνο που μου μένει είναι να πω ότι δεν μπορώ να ζήσω μαζί του γιατί δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι πλέον και η εμπιστοσύνη είναι σοβαρό στοιχείο μιας σχέσης. Όσο για τα παιδιά δεν ξέρω αν είναι κανείς μεγάλος στα 18 του ή στα είκοσί του για να χάσει τον πατέρα του. Εγώ έχασα πολύ αργότερα τους γονείς μου και ήταν πολύ βαρύ παρόλη την προχωρημένη ηλικία μου. Θεωρώ πολύ σημαντικό βήμα το γεγονός ότι κατάφερα επιτέλους να αποστασιοποιηθώ εσωτερικά από αυτόν και παρόλο που είναι πολύ δύσκολο, νιώθω καλύτερα έτσι.


μα δεν ειπα να τον πεισεις για ψυχιατρο, αφου δεν πειθεται.
θα ειδοποιησεις τις αρχες οτι απειλει με αυτοκτονια και θα τον πεισουν εκεινοι να κοιταχτει.

χωρις να ξερω και να λεω οτι σιγουρα σε απατησε, ακομα και να σε εχει απατησει, σιγουρα θα φυλαγεται αφου το εχεις συζητησει ανοχιτα , τοσο πολυ.
το θεμα ηταν να βρεις τις αποδειξεις σου οσο ηταν ανυποψιαστος.

ας μην μιλαμε αδικα για θανατους.
καλυτερα να βρεις τον τροπο να βεβαιωθεις για το ποσο κινδυνευει, ζητα πληροφοριες και απο την θεραπευτρια σου γι αυτο, παρα να συζηταμε αν θα λειψει απο τα παιδια σας...

----------


## νοσταλγία

> μα δεν ειπα να τον πεισεις για ψυχιατρο, αφου δεν πειθεται.
> θα ειδοποιησεις τις αρχες οτι απειλει με αυτοκτονια και θα τον πεισουν εκεινοι να κοιταχτει.
> 
> χωρις να ξερω και να λεω οτι σιγουρα σε απατησε, ακομα και να σε εχει απατησει, σιγουρα θα φυλαγεται αφου το εχεις συζητησει ανοχιτα , τοσο πολυ.
> το θεμα ηταν να βρεις τις αποδειξεις σου οσο ηταν ανυποψιαστος.
> 
> ας μην μιλαμε αδικα για θανατους.
> καλυτερα να βρεις τον τροπο να βεβαιωθεις για το ποσο κινδυνευει, ζητα πληροφοριες και απο την θεραπευτρια σου γι αυτο, παρα να συζηταμε αν θα λειψει απο τα παιδια σας...


Ναι, συμφωνώ σε όλα.

----------

